# Denkt alle an den großen TV-Abend!!!



## CheckerThePig (23. Oktober 2003)

...jetzt, wo wir bald in aller Welt nachgefragte Bikeakteure sind!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab Sat. und somit keine Möglichkeit die Sendung zu sehen  Kommt das auch in den Kinos?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

Kino?
Ich glaube in den USA ist der Film schon angelaufen ... .
Vielleicht kriegt man ja ne Raubkopie bei Kazaa?!!?


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

Gute Idee!!! Werd ich mal versuchen


----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

wenn ich noch ne Kassette finde, banne ich es auf VHS


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

Juhu, SaarTV über Antenne, ich kann`s nun doch sehen


----------



## Pandur (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe auch eine Ankündigung gehört....
Bald kommt es....
Dummerweise kann ich das nicht aufnehmen :-(


----------



## Pandur (23. Oktober 2003)

Wie, der Bericht hat nichts mit Forstschäden zu tun? LÜGE!!!!
Lasst uns die Verantwortlichen verklagen!!!
Die haben uns Ihr Wort gegeben.
Außerdem habe ich keinen unserer wertvollen Kommentare gesehen. Und bei der Abfahrt haben die mich weggeschnitten. 
Bin halt nicht fotogen genug :-(
Oder es lag an meinem Ständer....


----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

Die haben Pandur weggeschnitten!!!


----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

Filmstars?
... oder was?

Hätten die mal gesagt, dass es um Forstschäden und kleine Kinder geht, dann wäre ich nicht nochmal zurückgefahren!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

:kotz: was für ein Stuss, ich wusste gleich, wir hätten unser Schauspieltalent nicht an diese Stümper verschwenden sollen.
007ike`s Lefty war denen anscheinend wichtiger als sachliche Statements zur Sachlage und wie Ignorant muss man sein, um Pandurs frisch polierten Ständer nicht Großformatig in Szene zu setzen. Leute wir wurden eindeutig für Wahlkampfzwecke missbraucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheckerThePig (23. Oktober 2003)

"Die illegalen Biker richten großen Schaden an, so klagt der Sengscheider Revierförster Roland Wirtz. Die Reifen scheuern den Boden blank und beschädigen die empfindlichen Wurzeln."
Der Revierförster: 
"Das Problem wilden Mountainbikens besteht eigentlich darin, dass en Mountainbiker im Gegensatz zb zu nem Autofahrer ewnet erkennbar is durch  z.b mit nem Nummerschild oder nem Autokennzeichen, sondern son Mountainbiker is irgendwie was anonymes, er haten Helm uff, manchmal noch ne Brille uff und rauschd in einer wahnsinns Geschwindigkeit an einem vorbei unn sie kenne ned in dem Sinne wie bei nem Autofahrer de Halder Feststelle"
....
Was fürn Hirni! Der soll ma den blöden Köter der da mit im Bild war ned überall in den Wald kacken lassen, dass doofe Vie...

dann noch die armen Reiter die sich über uns beschweren, ... illegal blablabla.... Und die kleinen Kinder fallen vor Schreck vom Pferd wenn wir an ihnen mit nem Mordstempo vorbei rauschen...
Tja was die machen is genauso illegal, die dürfen nämlich nur dort reiten, wos ausdrücklich gestattet is!!! So habs ich zumindest in der Fahrschule gelernt!


Umweltschützer schlagen Alarm, das ökologische Gleichgewischt wird durch uns gestört!!!
Und wie!


Also im Pinzip wars gegen die Mountainbiker! Die Arschgeigen die! Nie wieder nehm ich ne Filmrolle von SR3 an!


----------



## CheckerThePig (23. Oktober 2003)

Aber eins muss ich sagen, meine Abfahrt war Style pur!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

Das war echt ein Hirni, hast gesehen wie der da mit dem Fuss im Wald rumschart, der hat se doch nicht mer alle, illegal und sowieso Nummernschild und Brille was faselt der denn da eigentlich, die stellen und ja mal wieder da wie die letzten...


----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CheckerThePig _
> *Aber eins muss ich sagen, meine Abfahrt war Style pur! *



stimmt!
 Vielleicht werden wir ja doch noch von einer seriösen Agentur entdeckt!

Paaahhhh, missbraucht für einen Wahlkampf!
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## CheckerThePig (23. Oktober 2003)

Und dann haben die noch diese Hochdeutschakrobaten interviewed,  neeneenee.... 
Und ich hab schon gedacht ich seh Moose heut Abend im TV mit Wiseman aka dem Ritter und natürlich auch mit Tozzi...


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

Wer waren die beiden eigentlich??? Wo kamen Die her??? Wo fuhren die hin??? Ich habe so den Verdacht, das waren Susi und Strolch und Deerk war mal wieder zu langsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheckerThePig (23. Oktober 2003)

war auch aller erste Sahne was der von sich gegeben hat


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

Die ganze Sendung ist überhaupt der Hit, die würden das ganze besser als Kasperletheater auf den St. Ingberter Trails aufführen, der Oberhirniförster würde bestimmt ne Dauerkarte lösen und könnte dann mit sämtlichen OB-Kandidaten und Pfälzer Wald Vereins Hüttenwirten drüber diskutieren, ob Biker mit Brille und Helm unter das "Vermumungsverbot"  fallen  
Vieleicht interesierts ja die Eichhörnchen...


----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich wußte es! 

Wir sind also alle illegal, rasende, ohne Nummerschild, Pferdchen und Kinderchen erschreckende, behelmt und bebrillte vollgas fahrende, langhaarigen Brunnenvergifter und Ökosystem zerstörer => der Mountain Biker das Virus!

Raus aus den Wälder, aber auch nicht auf die Straße, nicht in die Städte, schon gar nicht in den Zoo und auf den Blietalradweg auch nicht => Leute kauft euch ne Rolle und dann ab ins Schlafzimmer, aber stört den Untermieter und Nachbar nicht!   

So eine Sache macht mich rasend!

Werde morgen mal den Grünbeck anrufen was der davon hielt. Die beiden anderen Futzis waren vom St.Ingberter Verein.

@ moose: man hat dich belogen, betrogen und gelinkt 

Merke nicht nur die Saarbrücker Zeitung ist Dreck, der SR ist kein´bischen besser!!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

...man kann auch alternativ 72Km im Kreis fahren, sogar mit Brille und Helm!


----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

.....................könnte ich darüber lachen.

Wir sollten eine Tour bei St.Ingbert machen, oder ? 

Zum Glück kann man in St.Wendel mit dem bike machen was man will ( Hauptsache man beleibt fair und hält sich an grundsätzliche Regeln!)


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

In St. Ingbert auch, es sei denn der SR dreht dort gerade Wahlkampfpropaganda!


----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

......und du hast kein Nummerschild, sonst bekämst du eine Halterfeststellung gemacht


----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich weiß auch warum keins eurer Interview´s gesendet wurde:

Ihr wart zu ehrlich ( Na Moose.... ) und euer Hochdeutsch war zu gut!


----------



## CheckerThePig (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich wusst auch bis vorgestern gar nicht, wer der Kravattenträger bei dem Fernsehteam war, bis ich in St Ingbert ein Wahlplakat gesehen hab, da hab ich den drauf wiedererkannt


----------



## Pandur (23. Oktober 2003)

Bei der nächsten Tour nach St. Ingbert könnten wir die Wahlplakate ja künstlerisch neu gestalten. 
Ist hier jemand ein guter Zeichner???
Oder ist es schon zu spät. 
Der steckt eh mit Deerk unter einer Decke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Spitzen Idee!


----------



## CheckerThePig (23. Oktober 2003)

Nee, der Kravattenfuzzi der war ja für die Strecke!


----------



## CheckerThePig (23. Oktober 2003)

Da is grad so ein ähnliches Thema im DDD-Forum. Auch über ne Bullshitreportage, was dagegen, wenn ich die hierher verlink?


----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CheckerThePig _
> *Da is grad so ein ähnliches Thema im DDD-Forum. Auch über ne Bullshitreportage, was dagegen, wenn ich die hierher verlink? *



... and why not?


----------



## CheckerThePig (23. Oktober 2003)

Hähäh, Moose, das Ändern bring auch nix, ich seh das Pic nicht!


----------



## CheckerThePig (23. Oktober 2003)

Hier auch der Link von den DDDlern. Habt ihr das auch gesehn am TV?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t84471.html


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

DEERK FASS!!!


----------



## dorfbewohner (23. Oktober 2003)

Ohweh! Jetzt krieg ich das nächste mal, wenn ich hier in der Gegend rumgurke sicher auch nen Schirm zwischen die Speichen! Nur wegen eurer Profilierungssucht   Aber das hätte ich jetzt gerne gesehn...Saarländische Monsterbiker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (24. Oktober 2003)

Die ganzen Interviews waren bestimmt nur gefaked! Man hat uns damit eine Falle gestellt. Schliesslich hatten die ja genügend Zeit eine Strategie zu entwerfen, während sie auf uns gewartet haben ... Ich weis jetzt nicht ob ich mich ärgern oder freuen soll, weil ich es verpasst habe ...

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das war das Pic das ich posten wollte!


----------



## Messi (24. Oktober 2003)

ähmm....dumme Frage,   was für ein Film ist das ??


----------



## Moose (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Messi _
> *ähmm....dumme Frage,   was für ein Film ist das ??
> *



Hallo Messi:
wir sind letzte Woche beim biken gefilmt worden. Es ging um die marathon-Strecke St.Ingbert, die irgendwie permanent ausgeschildert werden soll.
Wir haben Interviews gegeben und sind schön vorgefahren ... .
Die haben uns versprochen, dass es sich nicht um ein Programm über Forstschäden etc. handelt!!!
Und was war's: die bösen MTB'ler machen den Wald kaputt (das war die Kurzfassung!)


----------



## Messi (24. Oktober 2003)

ahja...also richtige Schwachköpfe  
Ich frag mich, wer dem Wald mehr schädigt, ein MTB`ler, der seine Runden dreht oder die Wanderer, mit ihren spitzen Stöcken, die den Boden durchwühlen und ihren Müll überall hinwerfen..


----------



## Moose (24. Oktober 2003)

Genau!!!

Das Schlimme ist, dass die immer alle in einen Topf werfen.
Natürlich fahren wir am liebsten Single Trails, aber nie ohne Rücksicht!
Wir sind doch auch Waldfreunde!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christina (24. Oktober 2003)

Nachdem ich mich gestern abend ziemlich aufgeregt habe über besagten Beitrag, konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen, eine Email an die Redaktion unseres tollen Regional-Magazins zu schreiben. Ich weiß, das geht denen irgendwo vorbei und sie lesen es sowieso nicht, aber mir geht es jetzt wenigstens besser!  
Wer ebenfalls SACHLICHE und KONSTRUKTIVE KRITIK loswerden will, kann das hier tun: [email protected]
Grüße und bis heute abend,

Christina


----------



## Moose (24. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Einheimischer (24. Oktober 2003)

So Email hab ich auch geschrieben, ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich rechtliche Schritte einleiten soll, da ich nix unterschrieben habe, von wegen Recht am eigenen Bild und so...


----------



## Deleted 9600 (24. Oktober 2003)

Gibts da ne aufzeichnung von ?


----------



## Wiseman (24. Oktober 2003)

ja eine Aufzeichnung würde mich auch interessieren. Vielleicht hat es ja jemand digital und kann einen Link posten.

Obwohl man sich ja nichts vorsätzlich anschauen sollte, was jemanden aufregt. Sowas steigert das Herzinfarktrisiko.

Grüße,


----------



## 007ike (24. Oktober 2003)

Hab´s auf VHS, werde mich aber bemühen es digital zu bekommen


----------



## leeqwar (24. Oktober 2003)

"geschwindigkeitsrausch im st-ingberter wald" unterlegt mit toller techno-mucke... wow...
neben der inhaltlich total schwachen darstellung möchte ich an dieser stelle nochmal daran erinnern, dass wir dem tollen team erst mal noch sagen mussten, dass es wohl ne bessere einstellung ist auf den single-trail zu halten, als mountaibiker auf ner teer-strasse zu filmen. glückwunsch, sr-unkreativ-morgens-von-8-bis-mittags-um-4-arbeiter !
wir hätten den kameramann doch rammen sollen !
hab das ganz noch auf vhs, lohnt sich digitalisieren wirklich (kann ich frühstens nächste woche machen) ?
rechtlich kann man da eigentlich nichts machen, ausser vielleicht gegendarstellung per anwalt erzwingen. schliesslich waren die leute auf der abfahrt nicht auf sogenannten "illegalen wegen" unterwegs. welche sollen das überhaupt sein ? soweit ich weiss gibt es doch gar keine 3m-regelung im saarland, oder ?
könnte jetzt auch noch was über leute sagen, die am morgen des marathons nichts besseres zu tun haben, als über irgendwelche singletrails zu reiten, und wanderer, die haufenweise stöcke hinter kurven aufschichten... alles nix neues und mindestens schon zig mal durchgekaut werden, oder ?


----------



## dorfbewohner (24. Oktober 2003)

Warum regt ihr euch denn so auf! Denen mal die Meinug zu schreiben ist ja ok, aber was soll das denn? Das war im saarländischen Regional-TV, das hat eh keiner gesehn! Und wenn...wen interessiert das denn?
MFG,
Moritz


----------



## CheckerThePig (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dorfbewohner _
> * Und wenn...wen interessiert das denn?
> *



UNS!


----------



## dorfbewohner (24. Oktober 2003)

Ja und warum? Was meint ihr passiert jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (24. Oktober 2003)

gar nix passiert, ist schon richtig, ist aber trotdem ist es ärgerlich wenn Dir, in dem Fall uns, frech ins Gesicht gelogen wird, wir hätten unter diesen Umständen niemals als "Kulisse" oder sogar als Interwiev Partner zur Verfügung gestanden.


----------



## Deleted 9600 (24. Oktober 2003)

Wenn mir das passieren würde, hätte ich das Bedürfnis, Jemanden in die Fresse.... oder mal richtig mit Anlauf den Arsch zu fahren...


----------



## Moose (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hotzi _
> *Wenn mir das passieren würde, hätte ich das Bedürfnis, Jemanden in die Fresse.... oder mal richtig mit Anlauf den Arsch zu fahren... *



Wir hätten den Kameramann und die Mikrofon-Tante umfahren sollen!!


----------



## Wiseman (25. Oktober 2003)

@dorfbewohner: Das da nix passiert ist uns auch klar, es geht ja hauptsächlich um's Prinzip.

Aber wie hätten die das aufziehen wollen, wenn wir die Teerstrasse runtergekommen wären? Was machen wir denn dann kaputt? den Teer, vielleicht? Ich glaube die haben einfach nur eine knappes Dutzend Biker gesucht, damit sie sagen können, dass das ach so schlimm ist wenn da so viele MTB'ler fahren...

Soweit so gut. Ist eh schon vorbei. Ich glaube der Typ (siehe Bild) mit dieser Digi-Cam kann sich doch etwas mehr aufregen - schliesslich ist seine Digi-Cam jetzt schrott 

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (25. Oktober 2003)

Ja, genau, es geht nur ums Prinzip.
Ich finde halt, dass die mit uns da echt die Falschen treffen, denn wir versuchen wirklich Rücksicht auf Reiter, Wanderer und sogar Förster zu nehmen. Im Unterholz fahren wir auch nicht rum ... .


----------



## leeqwar (25. Oktober 2003)

... und ich sag sogar fast jedem "guten tag" im wald...


----------



## dorfbewohner (25. Oktober 2003)

Traut den Menschen, die ihr trefft und mit denen ihr umgeht doch ein wenig selbstständiges Denken zu. Wenn die sehen, dass ihr euch nicht wie Forst-Trecker aufführt und auch ansonsten in Ordnung seid, werden die sich ihr eigenes Bild machen können. Abgesehen davon, dass es wohl eh niemand gesehen hat   Ich verteige ja nicht die Berichterstattung, sondern will euch nur dazu anhalten, das ganze nicht so eng zu sehen.


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Oktober 2003)

Teilweise stimme ich Dir zu,  so richtig eng sieht das von uns glaub ich niemand und so ein bischen aufregen schadet ja auch nicht 
Das die Sendung keine riesigen Einschaltquoten hat, ist schon klar, allerdings werden solche regionalen Sachen halt auch von der Sorte Publikum gesehen, die eben nicht selbstständig Denken kann und sich Ihre Meinung gern diktieren lässt, zudem wohnen die dann direkt bei uns um die Ecke und dass sind dann Die, die im Wald auf uns schimpfen oder sogar Fallen graben. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, ich zumindest seh es gar nicht mehr so eng und ich kann auch schon wieder drüber schmunzeln, aber ein bischen "Gegenwehr" muss sein


----------



## leeqwar (25. Oktober 2003)

japp einheimischer, trotz fieber  triffst du den nagel genau auf den kopf.
denke, dass keiner von uns den bericht allzu ernst nimmt. ausserdem gehören sowohl pro- als auch gegen-argumente in einen solchen beitrag. allerdings ist es besonders im igb-raum durchaus nicht selten, dass fallen gegraben bzw. gebaut werden und dieser bericht liefert manch einem eine art von legitimation und baut eher spannungen auf, als ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nakamur (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi, leider hab ich den Beitrag nicht gesehen. Ihr kamt wohl als böse Moutainbiker rüber hmm? Aber wenn ihr ernsthaften Protest beim SR betreiben wollt, könnt ihr sicher auch mit der Unterstützung der DIMB rechnen.

http://www.dimb.de

Saarland:
DIMB SL 
c/o Denise Semar
Alte Reichsstraße 5
D 66424 Homburg

Tel.:
email:
 ++49 - 6841 - 63 35 1
[email protected]

Echt der Hammer sind ja auch die Ausagen im Artikel der SZ, den bikeaholic gepostet hat. Es werden mal wieder alle bösen Vorurteile bestätigt. 

Danke nochmal an Moose und den Einheimischen für die Begleitung beim Bahnfahren, ohne euch hätte ich mich glaub ich todgelangweilt.

Gruß KP


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

jederzeit wieder!
... wir lassen Dich doch nicht alleine kreiseln!
Wenn Du aber mal wieder in der Gegend bist schlage ich evtl. eine andere Tour vor!


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Oktober 2003)

ich schliese mich moose an, irgendwie hats doch auch Spass gemacht, vieleicht sollten wir das im Sommer mal wiederholen evtl. mal 12 Stunden oder so


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

Ich wär dabei!!!
 
Auch wenn es mir dann evtl. schwindelig werden würde.




Vielleicht sollten wir den 12Stunden-Versuch lieber auf einer Waldrunde machen?!
Lasst Euch was einfallen - ich bin jedenfalls für solchen Blödsinn zu haben (ich will dann aber Blutproben nehmen um die Glykogenverarmung zu dokumentieren!).


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

Hey!
Wir könnten die St.Ingbert Runde fahren! Vier Mal müsste in 12 Stunden gehen!!!


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

TOP, die Wette gilt, oder was???
Das Stück durch die Fussgängerzone könnten wir ja auslassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

.... noch viel BESSER!!!
Rodalben!!!
Ganz gemütlich drei Runden müssten auch fast 12 Stunden geben.
Alternativ vier Runden ganz schnell??


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Oktober 2003)

Hmm, ok St. Ingberter Runde 4 mal = 192KM und 5300hm - Stadtrunde... bin ich dabei !!!


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt haben wir natürlich nur das Problem mit der Jahreszeit, oder?
Heute war es um 18.00 Uhr rabenschwarze Nacht. 
Vielleicht wäre das was für's Frühjahr??
Oder denkst Du das die Überschuhe auch 12 Stunden warmhalten?
mmmmh ... ?


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Oktober 2003)

Ich finde, wir sollten das ganze dann aber als ne Art Protest und Werbung für unseren Sport aufziehen, vieleicht könnten wir zusätzlich das ganze auch noch für einen guten Zweck machen oder so...


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Oktober 2003)

Ja ich denke wir sollten sowas im Frühjahr machen!


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Ich finde, wir sollten das ganze dann aber als ne Art Protest und Werbung für unseren Sport aufziehen, vieleicht könnten wir zusätzlich das ganze auch noch für einen guten Zweck machen oder so... *



Das ist eine SPITZEN IDEE!!!
MTB im Saarland, 12 Stunden Biken für "fair play" im Wald oder so.

Wenn wir zu gegebener Zeit dafür "Werbung" machen fahren da bestimmt noch mehr mit!


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Oktober 2003)

Da könnte sich was draus entwickeln...


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Oktober 2003)

Sollten wir das wirklich machen, ziehe ich ernsthaft in erwägung 2004 die Grand Raid Cristalp zu fahren, hat dazu vieleicht noch jemand Lust?


----------



## Moose (27. Oktober 2003)

Weisst Du den Termin schon???


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Oktober 2003)

war dieses Jahr am 24 August, dürfte nächtes Jahr wohl auch wieder so um den Dreh sein, sind übrigens 130km und knapp 5000hm, hast Du Ende August Zeit?

Link zur GRC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (27. Oktober 2003)

Das lässt sich bestimmt machen!!!
Banyoles Ende Juli, dann die ersten drei Wochen August Tour durch Norwegen und dann das - spitze, dann bin ich auch richtig fit!!!
Ich bin dabei.
Unseren ALpencross können wir ja dann Anfang September machen, oder?


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Oktober 2003)

Klar doch, dann lass uns das machen


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

Vormerken!
Alle!
Auch Du, Scotty23, Christina, wiseman, 007ike, Pandur, tozzi, Nakamur, Lonnimo, Lebowski, CheckerThePig, vega970, Schnucki, Slohmo, ... .

Der Einheimische wird nächstes Jahr im M.O.O.S.E Reiseunternehmen die Termin-Koordination übernehmen!!!

Wenn wir mit den progressiven Belastungen so weitermachen, dann ist uns die Strecke dort aber wahrscheinlich schon zu kurz!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

Häääähhhhh???

Ist mir natürlich eine große Ehre, im Reiseunternehmen M.O.O.S.E angestellt zu werden, aber ich fürchte meine Qualifikation hierfür reicht nicht aus... ach was solls, dann schreibt euch halt alle MA`s im Umkreis von 100km in euren Terminkalender + die GRC + einen Alpencross und evtl. eine Reise zum Südpol


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

... hey, Du bist fast überqualifiziert (vor allem nach der Bahnfahr-Tour!!).
Die Reise an den Südpol sollten wir nicht im August machen, da ist da unten nämlich finstere Nacht und ziemlich kalt (-50° ??). Das sollten wir an Weihnachten machen ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

... na gut, dann bitte eintragen 24.12.2014 MTB Tour an den Südpol - Treffpunkt wie immer 14 Uhr Halle 6


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)




----------



## carloz (28. Oktober 2003)

Mahlzeit,

also mal davon abgesehn, dass Spaß-TV eh keiner sieht, hab ich hier an meinem bergwerk ne Lösung gefunden, falls man doch mal in Konflikt mit seinem Förster gerät.
Vielleicht lässt sich auch noch ein staatliches Nummernschild rausschlagen, weil man ja auch akiv im Wald mithelfen könnte (Bäume zählen, mit der Flinte Wild erlegen, die STIHL aufs Radl gepaggt und paar Bäumer zerl...naja egal jetzt), das muss ich noch klären. In diesem Fall steht WAD für Wadgassen 







greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

Auch haben will!!!

SB-XX-MOOSE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

Da muss hinten aber auch noch eins ran, mir dem Rad sieht dich der Förster eh nur von hinten


----------



## carloz (28. Oktober 2003)

@Einheimischer:

Das glaub ich ned. Bei meiner momentanen Kondition kann der Fürster locker mitlaufen 
Nee, bin ja noch ned lang dabei. Bin also, um es in 'newschool' auszudrücken ein |\|00b *weglach*
Naja, m8 aber verdammt viel Spaß. Vielleicht kann ich ja irgendwann auch mal mit euch mithalten 
Bis dahin üb i noch a weng...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

das klappt schon, fahr doch einfach mal mit, die Kondition kommt beim fahren  und das Bike ist ja Motivation pur, gefällt mir wirklich gut, habs auch schonmal in einem anderen Thread gesehen


----------



## carloz (28. Oktober 2003)

@Eini   < kürzer 

Dankeschön, ja das Ding is echt gut geworden...muss ja meinen Händler grad wieder loben 
Es fährt sich auch wirklich gut. Ich hab auch 3 Pistenschweine als Kameraden, einer mit nem fully und die prügeln sich dann immer die Wege hoch *g* Ich schau dann meist von weiter hinten zu 
Fahrt Ihr eigentlich nur in SB und Umgebung, oder verschlägt es euch auch einmal Richtung SLS, oder so ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von carloz _
> *@Eini   < kürzer
> 
> Dankeschön, ja das Ding is echt gut geworden...muss ja meinen Händler grad wieder loben
> ...



Wenn Du uns da mal eine Tour zusammenstellst, dann kommen wir auch nach SLS.
Bei uns bist Du auch jederzeit herzlich willkommen.
Wir sind auch eigentlich keine Raser, oder???


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

So ein Bergwerk hätte ich mir auch beinahe gekauft.
Schönes Teil ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (28. Oktober 2003)

@moose:

Mhh, ja also hier gibbet ja diesen Berustrail irgendwo (www.bikeaholic.de) aber wir sind noch ned zu gekommen bis jetzt. Heizen eigentlich immer in Richtung Werbeln -> Differten -> Ludweiler -> Warndt da in der Gegend rum. Aber sone eigene Tour ham wir bis jetzt noch ned geplant. Muss ich echt ma anleiern, da wir immer wo anders rauskommen  

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Wiseman (28. Oktober 2003)

@carloz: Schnell die Berge hochfahren hat oft auch technische Gründe 

Wenn wir uns an Weihnachten für die Südpoltour treffen, brauchen wir auch keine Lampen soweit ich weiss.

Ansonsten gebe ich natürlich alles für euch, damit ich bei den geplanten Events auch dabei sei kann.

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

@carloz und alle

wie wärs, wenn wir mal den Wildsau MA nachfahren würden, bekommt die Strecke noch jemand zusammen?


----------



## Wiseman (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *@carloz und alle
> 
> wie wärs, wenn wir mal den Wildsau MA nachfahren würden, bekommt die Strecke noch jemand zusammen? *



Wenn ich mal schaue müsste ich noch die Streckenkarte hier haben, anhand derer man sich orientieren kann. Oder ich frage Cyberneo (hat scotty23 seinen Helm geliehen) ob er als Tourguide fungieren will.

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

> Wenn ich mal schaue müsste ich noch die Streckenkarte hier haben, anhand derer man sich orientieren kann. Oder ich frage Cyberneo (hat scotty23 seinen Helm geliehen) ob er als Tourguide fungieren will.



Das hört sich sehr sehr gut an, wär bestimmt lustig, lasst uns das machen  

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## carloz (28. Oktober 2003)

Was fürn Ding ?  

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

Es geht um einen MTB-Marathon im Warndt, den die meisten von uns im Sommer mitgefahren sind, siehe auch hier: Link zum Wildsau MA War ne schöne Sache und ist auch nicht allzu schwierig zu fahren.


----------



## Wiseman (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Es geht um einen MTB-Marathon im Warndt, den die meisten von uns im Sommer mitgefahren sind, siehe auch hier: Link zum Wildsau MA War ne schöne Sache und ist auch nicht allzu schwierig zu fahren. *



Ist aber mit 7 Stunden Fahrzeit und diesmal _OHNE_ Streckenposten bei diesem Wetter eine echte Herausforderung *warmeKleidervorkram* *ganzvieleCornieseinpack*

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab damals auch keine Streckenposten gesehen und das Wetter ist doch ok, ich hatte auch eher an den Halbmarathon gedacht, oder willst Du zweimal fahren?


----------



## Wiseman (28. Oktober 2003)

@Einheimischer_No1: Ich hatte da eher an die Verpflegung mit leckeren Müsli-Riegeln und Wasser gedacht.

Ausserdem habe ich nicht die Idee mit 12Stunden-Rennen und Marathons mit 130km und 5500HM oder Alpenüberquerungen zur Sprache gebracht 

Ich dachte schon, dass wir die Runde dann 2mal fahren, ist aber wie immer spontan änderbar, da wir ja wahrscheinlich diesmal mit dem Bike aus Saarbrücken (Uni/Halle 6?  ) anfahren.

Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christina (28. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaube, er meint mit Streckenposten die Verpflegungsstellen. 
@Wiseman: Ich pack dann noch ein paar Cornies für dich ein!  
Falls wir eine Runde fahren sollten, bin ich dabei! Das finden wir mit Hilfe der Karte bestimmt nochmal. Im Finden sind wir schließlich gut, besonders beim Wildsau-Marathon!


----------



## Wiseman (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christina _
> *Im Finden sind wir schließlich gut, besonders beim Wildsau-Marathon!  *



Ja, wir MÜSSEN die Strecke 2mal fahren, da wir erst bei der 2. Runde alle Wege entdeckt haben 
Vielleicht wird es ja dieses Mal genau so und wir finden noch mehr Wege.

Grüße,


----------



## carloz (28. Oktober 2003)

waaaas ?! 7 hours ?!?!  
Nee,  echt jetzt, ich war bisher erst 3 Stunden on Tour....7 Stunden isn haufn Holz... *staun*
Naja...ersma weiter trainiern 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Wiseman (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von carloz _
> *waaaas ?! 7 hours ?!?!
> Nee,  echt jetzt, ich war bisher erst 3 Stunden on Tour....7 Stunden isn haufn Holz... *staun*
> Naja...ersma weiter trainiern
> ...



@Carloz: Nur keinen Stress. Hört sich viel an, ist es aber nicht. Wir sind ja nicht am Limit durchgefegt, sondern sind so gefahren, dass wir als Gruppe zusammen bleiben konnten. Besonders auf der 2. Runde haben wir uns schonmal etwas länger an Verpflegungsstellen aufgehalten und wie gesagt wir können jederzeit abbrechen und nach Hause fahren. Wenn man es nicht versucht und gleich von vornherein jammert, dann wird man es nie schaffen und ewig seine Kaffeefahrten machen ohne richtig seine Grenzen zu kennen.

motivierende Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

> Ja, wir MÜSSEN die Strecke 2mal fahren, da wir erst bei der 2. Runde alle Wege entdeckt haben



Wenn Du willst können wir die Südpol Tour auch 8-9 Jahre vorziehen


----------



## carloz (28. Oktober 2003)

@Wise:

Ja, nee is klar  War auch mehr Spaß...man kann sich ja scho lang aufhalten auf so Strecken. Nur isses so, dass ich erst eine bikehose hab (die Von ALDI) und hoffentlich is hoide meine Fila Hose und Weste per Post da, denn mit meinen ODLO Sachen und ner RONO Laufjagge macht es ned wirklich Spaß. 
Ich bräuchte auch unbedingt nen Tuch für untern Helm, könnt Ihr was empfehlen ? Is nämlich verdammt kalt draussn ohne  
An sonsten sind wir natürlich überall dabei 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Wiseman (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *
> 
> Wenn Du willst können wir die Südpol Tour auch 8-9 Jahre vorziehen  *



@Einheimischer: Südpool 2004 würde ich mitmachen, aber ich bin noch nicht wirklich mental auf eine Südpol-Tour eingestellt. Vielleicht sollte ich mal bei M.O.O.S.E. anfragen, ob die auch Motivationskurse anbieten

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

@Wiseman

Mach das, aber ich fürchte, Du wirst dann Stundenlang im Kreis fahren müssen


----------



## Wiseman (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von carloz _
> *@Wise:
> 
> Ich bräuchte auch unbedingt nen Tuch für untern Helm, könnt Ihr was empfehlen ? Is nämlich verdammt kalt draussn ohne
> ...



Ich habe einen Buff (gibt es auch mit Fleece-Ansatz) für sowas. Aber eigentlich habe ich unterm Helm nie kalt, mehr so drumrum an der Nase und den Ohren und am Hals.

Mit "wir" haste mich neugierig gemacht. Das ist hoffentlich keine Neurose und du hast einen Namen für dein Rad oder behandelst es als deine Freundin 

Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

> Mit "wir" haste mich neugierig gemacht. Das ist hoffentlich keine Neurose und du hast einen Namen für dein Rad oder behandelst es als deine Freundin



Ach komm Wiseman... sag blos dein Bike hat keinen Namen und Du hast ihm noch nie was zärtlich ins Barend geflüstert, das kannst Du mir nicht erzählen


----------



## Wiseman (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *
> 
> Ach komm Wiseman... sag blos dein Bike hat kein Namen und Du hast ihm noch nie was zärtlich ins Barend geflüstert, das kannst Du mir nicht erzählen  *



Klar,  die Oakley und das Bike kommen noch vor der Freundin 

Im Moment habe ich eigentlich nur 2 Namen für mein Bike ...
"Schlammpe" und "Schluck du Luder", wobei mich letzteres wohl irgendwann den Rahmen oder die Gabel kosten wird. Zumal es jetzt auch Checker erwischt hat :grusel:

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

> Zumal es jetzt auch Checker erwischt hat



Der hat ja auch zu seinem Rad gesagt:"guck mich nicht so schief an"


----------



## scotty23 (28. Oktober 2003)

@wiseman
wer solche schweinereien zu seinem Bike sagt muss wohl
mit allem rechnen  

@wildsau

bzgl. der Streckenposten können wir ja ein paar Papkameraden benutzen das ist dann so wie in Lemberg. 


Aber die Strecke sollten wir auf jeden Fall nochmal fahren ich bin
auf jeden Fall dabei


grüße

scotty23 der seinen Helm und seine Handschuhe nicht nochmal 
vergessen wird und seine Brille mit Tesa geklebt hat damit wir 
nicht nochmal Stundelang auf dem Boden rum wuseln müssen 
(o.k. eigentlich gehts mir nur darum, dass ich wiseman nicht 
nochmal ne Piza zahlen muß ).


----------



## 007ike (28. Oktober 2003)

Da ich die VPA für den Wildsaumarthon mitgenemigt habe, müßte ich noch irgendwo die genaue Streckenkarte rumfliegen haben.......werde mal suchen......wär das was für Sonntag?

@einheimischer was macht die Gesundheit?


----------



## 007ike (28. Oktober 2003)

der cristal Alp sieht ja heftigst aus (UPS)

da können wir ja gleich den Swiss bike masters mitfahren 
Wollte ich sowieso  
www.eurobike.ch so um den 20.Juli, passt besser, denn der Alpencross ende August wäre für mich schon günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (28. Oktober 2003)

@Wise:

Eeerm, also ich ...das ehh...ich muss weg 
Nee, also ich hab keine Freundin mehr, naja und dann kommt halt direkt mein bike (wobei dies eher der masculinen Sorte anzusiedeln ist) und dann erst meine Digicam 
Mit 'wir' meinte ich eigentlich Mirko (der mit dem CD fully), Rainer (CD Hardtail) und den Patrick (auch CD Hardtail)...oops ? Lauter CDler 
Aber nen Namen könnt ich mir trotzdem ma ausdenken...Wie heisstn deins Wise ?  

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

> @einheimischer was macht die Gesundheit?



Danke der Nachfrage, bin auf dem Wege der Besserung.

Die Swiss Bike Masters ist mit 120km und 5000hm sicher mit der GRC von der Belastung her gleich zu setzen, wenn nicht sogar noch ein Tick heftiger, da hier auch Tragepassagen drin sind. Allerdings wird das bei Moose glaub ich nix wegen dem Termin?


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

... natürlich können wir die Südpol-Tour vorziehen.
Am besten wir besprechen das auf einer Runde im Warndt, oder?
Christina und wiseman sind ja fast orstkundig, wenn cyberneo mitkommt, dann kann gar nichts mehr schiefgehen, und ich bin das Stück ja auch schon zweimal (im Kreis) gefahren.
Wenn Sonntag schönes Wetter ist: ich wäre dabei (Start frühestens 11 Uhr).

@allediemitfahrenwollen: Ich würde auch den Corny-Express machen und die Ersatzklamotten tragen ... .

Mein Rad hat noch keinen richtigen Namen. eben nur das Storck.
Mein erstes Rad hiess Rosinante ... .


----------



## carloz (28. Oktober 2003)

Tja Loide,

da kommen wir auch schon zum kaZuZ knaXuZ:

Da ich fürn Saar.Amateur jedes WE Fotos mach, bin ich Sonntag immer aufm Sportplatz vertreten, um Fotos von Fußballspielen zu machen 
Sonntag geht leider ned. Aber falls jemand die Strecke ungefähr hat, oder nen Plan, dann wär ich dankbar dafür, dann kann ich mir  (wir uns) das ja mal ansehn...

Wünsche viel Spaß bei der Tour 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

MEIN BIKE HEISST DEERK !!!


----------



## 007ike (28. Oktober 2003)

meins ist kaputt


----------



## 007ike (28. Oktober 2003)

Aber Sonnatg 11 uhr wäre gut. Aber meine Klamotten trage ich immer selber , aber danke für´s Angebot.


----------



## 1.Soulrider (28. Oktober 2003)

Tach auch 
Na, haben sich jetzt beide Seiten endlich alles gesagt?

Nehmt das Gespräch von meinen Jungs, wenn ich se jetzt mal so bezeichne nicht so ernst.

Die DH Saison ist rumm und wir haben halt noch Power, und der ein oder andere textet jetzt halt ein bischen mehr als sonst.
[email protected]: nicht so ernst nehmen. Kleiner Tipp von mir.

Es ist halt ganz lustig, weil ihr dauernd einsteckt und nicht mal richtig austeilen könnt.
Schreibt doch mal was richtig gemeines zurück.

Wir wollen doch nur ein bischen diskutieren!!

Habt ihr schon mal an das Sprichwort gedacht:
"WAS SICH LIEBT DAS NECKT SICH"

Was jetzt nicht heisen soll, das ich Euch liebe. Und schon gar nicht den Einheimischen.

Aber wir müssten uns unbedingt mal treffen. Ob mit oder ohne Räder. Wenn wir etwas erreichen wollen,sei es Bike-Park oder CC strecke kommen wir gemeinsam weiter.

Ich bin super gespannt, wer ihr seid und wie?
Ihr habt bestimmt von jedem von uns ein Bild im Kopf.
Und ich habe natürlich vom Einheimischen auch ein bild im Kopf und würde zu gerne wissen ob dies zu trifft . Ich sag mal im positiven.

Also wieviel Leute seid ihr? und wäre es ein Problem, den großteil von Euch mal in IGB oder Sb. auf laufen zu lassen.
IGB ist gut, da können wir uns mal abends im JUZ zu einem Video Abend treffen.
Klartext, im JUZ haben wir ein Kino mit Platz für 50 Leute, dort ziehen wir uns immer die neuesten X-treme DH DvD´s rein.

Also hiermit laden wir(DH) euch(CC) zu einem netten bei sammen sein im JUZ igb ein.

ist das cool?

Also bei bedarf bitte bei mir melden. Ihr habt ja meine Adresse und da ist es auch nicht schwer meine Tel. zu finden.
Wer sich traut, der kann dann auch Tel.zu oder ab sagen.

MfG Flo


----------



## carloz (28. Oktober 2003)

@Soul:

post es doch noch grad ins mountainbike-magazin.de forum 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## CheckerThePig (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *
> 
> Der hat ja auch zu seinem Rad gesagt:"guck mich nicht so schief an" *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (28. Oktober 2003)

@checker:

Watt war noch ma mit deinem babe ? Schwinge putt ?
Wie lange dauert denn die Reperatur ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## CheckerThePig (28. Oktober 2003)

Jab genau, Schwinge verbogen! Wird morgen eingeschickt.


----------



## carloz (28. Oktober 2003)

@checker:

Dann drüggsch dir einfach ma die Däumchen, dassas ned allzulang dauert 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## CheckerThePig (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 1.Soulrider _
> *
> Also hiermit laden wir(DH) euch(CC) zu einem netten bei sammen sein im JUZ igb ein.
> 
> ...



Nein nein nein, fällt nich alle auf diese DHler rein, denen is einfach alles zuzutrauen! Kennt doch jeder die Geschichte mit Hänsel und Gretel. Anstatt mit Lebkuchen, locken die DHler uns mit Videos in ihr Hexenhaus und fallen dann über uns her! Die Mesten unsere Bikes so lange bis die Oberrohre dick genug sind und bissbrauchen sie dann auf schlimmste Art und Weise.


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

Beinahe wäre ich drauf reingefallen!

Mein Bike gemästet??
Da kommt keiner dran ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

Hänsel und Gretel verliefen sich im _St. Ingberter_   Wald.
Es war so finster _Akku von der Mirage ist alle!_   und auch so bitter kalt _Die Überschuhe von der Eifelblume sind noch nicht da!_ 
Sie kamen an ein Häuschen von Pfefferkuchen _Powerbars_  fein.
Wer mag der Herr wohl von diesem Häuschen sein _1. Soulrider oder Deerk???_  .

Hu, hu, da schaut eine alte Hexe raus! _1. Soulrider... also doch!_ 
Lockte die Kinder ins Pfefferkuchenhaus. _JUZ St. Ingbert_ 
Sie stellte sich gar freundlich, o Hänsel, welche Not!_Jetzt hab ich Angst!!!_ 
Ihn wollt' sie braten im Ofen braun wie Brot._...und anschliesend mit Leberwurst beschmieren!_ 

Doch als die Hexe zum Ofen schaut hinein,
ward sie gestoßen von Hans und Gretelein._Tja, CCler haben halt doch mehr Kondition und Kraft!_ 
Die Hexe mußte braten, die Kinder geh'n nach Haus._natürlich mit konroliertem Puls!_ 
Nun ist das Märchen von Hans und Gretel aus._Gott sei Dank._

Hier noch die passende musikalische Untermalung !!!


----------



## CheckerThePig (28. Oktober 2003)

... oder halt so.


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

... dann rasieren sie sich noch heute die Beine!!!


----------



## Wiseman (29. Oktober 2003)

Ahh,

selten so gelacht. Ich müsste daher kerngesund sein.

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, wir sind alle erwachsene Kinder und sollten das Friedensangebot annehmen. Wir müssen die Jungs ja nicht gleich heiraten. Ich habe auf jeden Fall KEINE Lust mich dann auch im Wald oder sonstwo noch auf mehr Sticheleien einzulassen.

Also vergessen wir mal die 1000 Posts von heute und sind alle wieder lieb und nett zueinander (ich möchte an dieser Stelle wieder meine Wiese mit den Blumen anbringen ).

Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (29. Oktober 2003)

Oder die Newschool Variante:

Hänsel und Gretel jumpen durch the Wood.
Hey man, it`s a damned cold Night!
Cool voll Luck ey, total krasser Coffeeshop mitten in the Wood.
Who the **** is the Dealer.

Hey, da schaut voll das alte Bunny aus dem Fenster!
"Heut is alles total Gratis Alter, echt kein Scheiss, alles voll Geil hier, kommt rein und lasst krachen"!
Hänsel für dich gibts Zehnerkarte für Super Solarium... aber am Stück!

The WitchBitch macht schon mal den Bräuner klar, da kickt Sie der Hänsel voll weg.
Tja The WitchBitch stirbt an Hautkrebs, Hänsel und Gretel sammeln die Drugs ein und jumpen zurück zu Ihrer Gang.


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)

Difficile est satiram non scribere. 
Omne initium difficile est. 

Pax vobiscum. 
Suum cuique. 
Carpe diem ... 

Amen.


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Oder die Newschool Variante:
> 
> Hänsel und Gretel jumpen durch the Wood.
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)

Downhill ...
Hey, das gibt's jetzt auch für ohne Bike!


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Einheimischer (29. Oktober 2003)

> Difficile est satiram non scribere.



ja das ist wahrlich schwer  



> Omne initium difficile est.



einen Versuch ist`s auf jeden Fall wert  



> Pax vobiscum.



Auch mit den DDDlern  



> Suum cuique.



Und mir das meine  



> Carpe diem



Es ist doch Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)

... oder die Nacht  

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es DS auch für ohne Bike gibt:


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)

Schlaf schön, Einheimischer!


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Oktober 2003)

Ja Du auch Moose, gute Nacht.


----------



## Christina (29. Oktober 2003)

Hilfe, ich werde nie wieder arbeiten können! Jeden Morgen lach ich mich vorm Rechner tot!!  Und es wird von Tag zu Tag schlimmer. Mein Chef ist zum Glück gerade in der Vorlesung....
Was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte: Sonntag passt bei mir gut für die Warndt-Runde, 11 Uhr ist auch o.k. Sollten wir wirklich zwei Runden fahren wollen, wäre Anfahrt per Auto zu überlegen, ich kann dann auch gerne wieder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten.
@Moose und Einheimischer: Mit etwas Glück sind bis dahin sogar die Überschuhe von der Eifelblume da und wir kriegen ganz "oldschool"-mäßig warme Füße!


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christina _
> *
> Hilfe, ich werde nie wieder arbeiten können! Jeden Morgen lach ich mich vorm Rechner tot!!  Und es wird von Tag zu Tag schlimmer. Mein Chef ist zum Glück gerade in der Vorlesung....
> Was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte: Sonntag passt bei mir gut für die Warndt-Runde, 11 Uhr ist auch o.k. Sollten wir wirklich zwei Runden fahren wollen, wäre Anfahrt per Auto zu überlegen, ich kann dann auch gerne wieder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten.
> @Moose und Einheimischer: Mit etwas Glück sind bis dahin sogar die Überschuhe von der Eifelblume da und wir kriegen ganz "oldschool"-mäßig warme Füße! *



Vielleicht ist das mitgelieferte Goody ja eine Familien-Packung Sixtus Gesäss Creme !!!
Yippieh!


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Oktober 2003)

...oder sogar Tigerentenpflaster!!!


----------



## carloz (29. Oktober 2003)

Moinsn,

bissi kraZZ seid ihr auch, waZ ? 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## 007ike (29. Oktober 2003)

wirklich 2 Runden??

Naja was soll´s!


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)

Wenn's Wetter nicht besser wird vielleicht doch nur eine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (29. Oktober 2003)

tschulligung das icke hier so reintapse ABER


> Gibt es eigentlich auch tolerante DDD'ler? ... oder ... sind die alle so???


   einfach mal ne coole signatur 
und ja die erfahrung hat mich gelehrt das die mindestens alle SO sind bzw noch schlimmer  
@Moose 
wo is denn dein ultracooler Schwarzwaldelch Avatar geblieben???

und nochwas... DEERK war hier!! er lebt also....aber das scheint euch ja nicht interessiert zu haben   

hmm ich seh gerade das ich garnix zum teppich beitragen kann  wie war gleich nochma das thema??? ach egal.

aber dennoch
  |
  |
  |
  |
  V


----------



## CheckerThePig (29. Oktober 2003)

Was ihr geht am Sonntsag fahrn??
Schon mal was von Mitgefühl gehört??


----------



## Wiseman (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CheckerThePig _
> *Was ihr geht am Sonntsag fahrn??
> Schon mal was von Mitgefühl gehört?? *



Leider können wir auf Einzelschicksale keine Rücksicht nehmen.

Aber wir denken alle ganz doll an Dich 

Mitfühlende Grüße,


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *tschulligung das icke hier so reintapse ABER
> 
> einfach mal ne coole signatur
> ...


Ich liebe Deine Signatur. 
Schön zu wissen, daß man nicht alleine auf der Welt ist!

Vor lauter DDD haben wir deerk vergessen??
Schrecklich - da sieht man mal, wie weit es kommen kann.

Wenn Du den anderen Elch lieber magst ...


----------



## eL (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *
> Ich liebe Deine Signatur.
> Schön zu wissen, daß man nicht alleine auf der Welt ist!
> ...


Öhmm ja die arme signatur  überall wird sie geliebt  aber sie ist des Ropp´sens werk und in voller länge hier zu erlesen

Jaja die 5Dler  wir hatten bei uns oben auch vor kurzen 3 übergriffe die wir aber im keim ersticken konnten  

Ja der SWF 3 SchwarzwaldELch is echt kult!! hach waren das noch zeiten damals in den frühen 90ern *inerinnerungschwelg*


Weitermachen!



und immer dran denken 
                                      |
                                      |
                                      |
                                      |
                                      V


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)

Den kompletten Artikel habe ich auch schon gelesen ... .
Ja, der Schwarzwaldelch - da kriegt man Heimweh!


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)

... natürlich nur auf einem Volvo!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Oktober 2003)

...ach deshalb fährst Du so gerne bei Scotty23 mit


----------



## scotty23 (29. Oktober 2003)

Das Elchmuseum das wir das nicht
schon früher entdeckt haben.

Tja dann gehe ich jetzt mal in die Garage und schneide mal
ein Sonnendach in den Volvo, bleibt mir ja gar nix anderes 
übrig.





P.S.: Die gelbe würde ich mir gerne mal ansehen.... 
müssen wir nur noch die drei www's (wo wie wann )
klären. Nett dass Ihr da an mich gedacht habt.

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)

Na, wenn das Wetter ein bißchen mitmacht, dann vielleicht am Wochenende?


----------



## scotty23 (29. Oktober 2003)

Jaaaa eigentlich schon gerne.....
aber leider habe ich seit Sonntag beim Gehen
die Geschwindigkeit eines DDD'lers ne Quatsch
so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht aber ich bin schon
verdammt langsam.... habe mir wohl irgendwie so was wie
ein Hexenschuss eingefangen.... war schon zweimal beim 
Dok, aber wenn ich länger als zwei Stunden sitze wird echt 
blöd...


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Oktober 2003)

Ohh Ohh Hexenschuss, da kann ich ein Lied von singen... i am lokking for... ach nee Quatsch... also mir haben da Sauna und letzendlich Bewegung (biken), zur Genesung verholfen.


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)

@Einheimischer: Das Schild habe ich als Wallpaper auf dem Rechner gehabt!

@Scotty23: nicht gut! Warmhalten, aber auch versuchen zu bewegen - nur nicht ruckartig. Stufenlagerung, Tee trinken (nicht gleichzeitig!)


----------



## eL (29. Oktober 2003)

Brake for Moose 
oh my god 
jetz weis auch ich was moose heißt  

spasiba (russ DANKE) einheimischer


Weitermachen!


----------



## scotty23 (29. Oktober 2003)

jep wärme tut gut....
Gehe morgen Nachmittag mal sachte aber ganz sachte 
Krafttrainig machen und dann in die Sauna, und
jetzt lege ich mich mal mit ner Wärmflasche ins 
Bettchen. Bis denne 

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Einheimischer (29. Oktober 2003)

Von mir auch gute Besserung!

@el-diabolo

noxanyncta(russ BITTE) gern geschehen!


----------



## 007ike (29. Oktober 2003)

Ja, Gute Besserung!

Aber der Einheimische hat schon recht mit dem Biken, hat einem Kolegen von mir auch gut getan! Wobei, das war im Sommer, nun  dürfte es schwierig sein, dass du richtig warm bist und vor allem bleibst! 

Habe mein Corratec entrostet und betriebsbereit gemacht, der Sonntag kann kommen!

Habe sogar mit dem Kaffeetrinken begonnen und war heute das erste mal nüchtern trainieren. Hab´s auch irgendwie überlebt.


----------



## eggmanie (29. Oktober 2003)

@ Wiseman

Hab gerade dein Profil gefilzt-sag ma,den Boliden da auf'm Bild is das jenes 'ei' in welchem noch vor jahren der Besenstiel verbaut war  ?Ich meine das 'ding' mit dem du die steinbachtal runde mitgegeigt bist (ca 16km)?
Kannste mir mal dann bitte ein Bild von deinem aktuellen Bike senden?THX.Gell du fährst noch vollschwobbel (Fully) ?


sanfte Grüße!


----------



## 007ike (29. Oktober 2003)

geht auch mit einem Stern


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *Ja, Gute Besserung!
> 
> Aber der Einheimische hat schon recht mit dem Biken, hat einem Kolegen von mir auch gut getan! Wobei, das war im Sommer, nun  dürfte es schwierig sein, dass du richtig warm bist und vor allem bleibst!
> ...


Das nenn' ich mal Umsetzung von Trainingsempfehlungen!
Wenn Du allerdings Kraftraining machst oder richtig intensiv trainierst, dann solltest Du schon was gegessen haben ... .


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)

Kennt sich von Euch jemand richtig gut mit Statistica aus? Oder zur Not Excel?
Ich tippe jetzt schon seit Stunden an einer Formel rum, aber es funktioniert nicht!


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Oktober 2003)

Statistica hab ich null Plan und Excel... na ja auch nicht viel, was für ein Problem haste denn?


----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2003)

es geht darum, daß ich eine Variable definieren will anhand einer anderen Variablen. Die erste Variable nimmt Werte von 0,84 - 0,97 an. Jedem der Werte enspricht eine Zahl (Beispiel: 0,88 soll 39,2 werden, 0,89 soll 35,8 werden).
Die Formel dafür ist eigentlich: = (v2=,88)*39,2 (... wenn v2 0,88 ist, dann wird die Zahl 39,2 zugeordnet). Soweit, so gut. In die Formel gehören aber auch noch all die anderen "Zahlenpaare" mit hinein. Mein Problem ist, daß weder ein Strichpunkt, noch ein "and", noch ein Komma da richtig sind ... 
So habe ich es probiert, dann liest das Programm aber nur die erste Zuordnung:
  = (v2=,88)*39,2 ; = (v2=,87)*42,5 ; =(v2=,86)*45,9 ...
Naja, vielleicht sollte ich ne Runde schlafen ... .
Falls Dir was einfällt  !


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Oktober 2003)

hmm, wenn Strichpunkt und "and" nicht gehen... keine Ahnung, wie gesagt nicht so mein Gebiet, aber schlafen ist immer ne gute Lösung bei festgefahrenen Problemen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Einheimischer (30. Oktober 2003)

...ja gute Nacht und träum nicht von Formeln!


----------



## Wiseman (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *es geht darum, daß ich eine Variable definieren will anhand einer anderen Variablen. Die erste Variable nimmt Werte von 0,84 - 0,97 an. Jedem der Werte enspricht eine Zahl (Beispiel: 0,88 soll 39,2 werden, 0,89 soll 35,8 werden).
> Die Formel dafür ist eigentlich: = (v2=,88)*39,2 (... wenn v2 0,88 ist, dann wird die Zahl 39,2 zugeordnet). Soweit, so gut. In die Formel gehören aber auch noch all die anderen "Zahlenpaare" mit hinein. Mein Problem ist, daß weder ein Strichpunkt, noch ein "and", noch ein Komma da richtig sind ...
> So habe ich es probiert, dann liest das Programm aber nur die erste Zuordnung:
> ...



Hmm, in Excel gibt es Wenn-Dann-Sonst Formulierungen Anhand von Zellenwerten, kannst ja mal den Formelassistenten bemühen.

Grüße,


----------



## Christina (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *es geht darum, daß ich eine Variable definieren will anhand einer anderen Variablen. Die erste Variable nimmt Werte von 0,84 - 0,97 an. Jedem der Werte enspricht eine Zahl (Beispiel: 0,88 soll 39,2 werden, 0,89 soll 35,8 werden).
> Die Formel dafür ist eigentlich: = (v2=,88)*39,2 (... wenn v2 0,88 ist, dann wird die Zahl 39,2 zugeordnet). Soweit, so gut. In die Formel gehören aber auch noch all die anderen "Zahlenpaare" mit hinein. Mein Problem ist, daß weder ein Strichpunkt, noch ein "and", noch ein Komma da richtig sind ...
> So habe ich es probiert, dann liest das Programm aber nur die erste Zuordnung:
> ...



Folgendes sollte gehen: In Excel den Inhalt der Zelle über ineinander verschachtelte WENN-Funktionen definieren
=WENN(v2=0,88;39,2;WENN((v2=0,87);42,5;(.....)))
Beispiel gilt natürlich jetzt nur für zwei Wert, müsste man dann vor der letzten geschlossenen Klammer entsprechend erweitern. Die Grundstruktur ist WENN(Bedingung;Wenn-Wert;Alternativ-Wert). 
Problem: Das lässt sich wohl nur über 7 Ebenen schachteln, wenn du also mehr Werte hast, knallt es wahrscheinlich!  
Hast du mal überlegt, das ganze in Abhängigkeit von v2 als Reihe zu entwickeln, d.h. denn zugeordneten Wert über eine Formel berechnen zu lassen, oder geht das gar nicht??
Grüße!


----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2003)

... so viel Support ... 
Statistica lässt sich zwar mit Excel verknüpfen, wenn ich also alles in Excel gemacht hätte wäre es wohl nicht so das Problem.
In dem Fall müsste ich aber über 1000 Zahlen in 60 Tabellen erstmal wieder anständig in Excel überführen, dort bearbeiten ... wieder in Statistica ... . Verschachtelungen habe ich letzte Nacht bis zum Delirium versucht. 

... da kommt mir doch gerade eine Idee, wie man die Formel auf zwei Schritte berechenbar machen könnte ... .

Danke!!!


----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2003)

... wie blöd kann man sein!
Da verbringt man die halbe Nacht und ist am Verzweifeln ...
Es scheint zu funktionieren ... .
So, wenn ich das nächste Problem habe wende ich mich wieder an Euch um mich inspirieren zu lassen.


----------



## 007ike (30. Oktober 2003)

Kenn ich! Ist irgendwie typisch, man muß den Zeitpunkt kennen, wann man besser ins Bett geht.
Bei mir war das sehr sehr früh 

Mit dem Training gestern, das war eigendlich extensiv, jedenfalls die STunde auf dem Ergometer. Ja und die Gewichte waren aber nicht soooo schwer.

Irgendwie macht mich das Wetter fertig. Weiß gar nicht so recht anzufangen mit mir im Urlaub. Hätte zwar noch was zu tun, aber keinen bock!

Will Radfahren!


----------



## Wiseman (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *Kenn ich! Ist irgendwie typisch, man muß den Zeitpunkt kennen, wann man besser ins Bett geht.
> Bei mir war das sehr sehr früh
> *



Ich höre immer Zeitpunkt ... Wie kann die Zeit ansich einen Punkt haben? Vielleicht gibt es deswegen nur ungünstige Zeitpunkte, weil es sie eigentlich gar nicht gibt?

Freiheit ist es, das zu tun was man will und zwar genau dann, wann man es will.

spirituelle Grüße,


----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2003)

Ja, ich auch!!!
Wenn es wirklich so weitermacht, dann schlage ich extensives Joggen vor.
Alternativ kümmere ich mich mal drum, wann die Halle am WE leer ist (I am the keeper of the key!!! ... auch für die Musikanlage!).
Wenn leer ist, dann könnten wir evtl. etwas "Allgemein-Athletik" machen (BB, VB, FB, HB, ...).
Außerdem habe ich auch den Schlüssel zu "Deutschlands größtem Fitness-Studio" ... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *
> 
> Ich höre immer Zeitpunkt ... Wie kann die Zeit ansich einen Punkt haben? Vielleicht gibt es deswegen nur ungünstige Zeitpunkte, weil es sie eigentlich gar nicht gibt?
> ...



so true!
wiseman - my spiritual leader!


----------



## scotty23 (30. Oktober 2003)

Bei dem Wetter fehlt glatt das Gähn Smilie....





Werde heute gar nicht richtig wach ausser wenn ich vom Stuhl
aufstehe......dann merke ich wenigsten mein Kreuz....


----------



## Wiseman (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von scotty23 _
> *Bei dem Wetter fehlt glatt das Gähn Smilie....
> 
> 
> ...



Solange du noch selbst aufstehst 

Ich dachte schon während dem Lesen jetzt kommt "vom Stuhl fallen" 

Um euch ein bisschen zu motivieren: "Nur wer morgens zerknittert aufsteht, hat tagsüber die Möglichkeit sich zu entfalten"

Grüße,


----------



## scotty23 (30. Oktober 2003)

> Ich dachte schon während dem Lesen jetzt kommt "vom Stuhl fallen"




Ganz so schlimm ist es noch nicht...... Das Telefon klingelt
dafür zu laut und leider habe ich noch nicht rausbekommen
wie man das leiser stellt


----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *
> "Nur wer morgens zerknittert aufsteht, hat tagsüber die Möglichkeit sich zu entfalten" *


Der gefällt mir!

Scotty23: falls es Dich tröstet - ich habe auch Rückenschmerzen!
... und ich bin auch soooooooooooo müde!!!


----------



## 007ike (30. Oktober 2003)

ich werd heute Abend in die Sauna gehen. Da ist es wenigstens warm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2003)

... und da sitze ich wieder mit meinen tausend Zahlen (die ich inzwischen schon ganz liebgewonnen habe  ).

Falls von den letzten Versuchspersonen jemand Lust hat, nochmal zu fahren, dann gerne! (Stichprobenartige Re-Tests nennt man das - an und für sich eine tolle Sache, aber irgendwann wollte ich mit meiner Arbeit auch mal fertig werden ...).
Also: tozzi, Scotty23 und 007ike
Falls Ihr mal wieder mit Maske biken wollt ...  !


----------



## 007ike (30. Oktober 2003)

ist das dein Ernst?

Grundsätzlich hätte ich nichts dagegen. Wann sollte das sein (Ich meine ungefähr, nächste Woche in 2 oder 3????)? 

Sauna war schön!!!!!


----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2003)

... wenn dann gleich nächste Woche.
Werde morgen darüber diskutieren ... .
Schlaft schön!


----------



## scotty23 (31. Oktober 2003)

immer wieder gerne. 

Aber sag mal täusche ich mich oder sucht da jemand
einen Grund seine Arbeit nicht fertig schreiben zu müssen  

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

... ich glaube mein Dozent weiss nicht, dass meine Deadline der erste Dezember ist!!!
Er denkt wohl mehr an das Mediziner Kolloquium und an die Veröffentlichung der Ergebnisse im European Journal of Sports Sciences etc..
Ich MUSS fertig schreiben!!!

Natürlich ist es schöner, Leuten in die Ohren zu pieksen und ihnen beim strampeln zuzuschauen ... aber man kann nicht alles haben.
Inzwischen machen mir t-tests, Scatterplots und Varianzanalysen fast genausoviel Spass (*lüg*) ...

Ich melde mich später wieder, dann kann ich Dir sagen, ob ich auf Dein Angebot zurückkomme!


----------



## tozzi (31. Oktober 2003)

...bin natürlich auch gerne bereit, wieder auf dem Ergo zu strampeln-wenigstens etwas Bewegung!
Wie sieht es morgen mit der Tour aus ?
Was ist geplant?
 Für Peter, den Einheimischen, ist natürlich als Stammgast sein Platz in meinem Auto reserviert !


----------



## CheckerThePig (31. Oktober 2003)

He, ich komm mit! Zieh einfach meine Inliner an. Was, ich bin nicht so schnell wie ihr? Gut dann nehm ich halt ein Seil mit und machs an Mooses Sattelstütze fest. Die kann mich dann ziehen, hat sowieso immer noch genügend Kraftreserven übrig.  
Gibts gehteerte Singeltrails??

Checker


----------



## 007ike (31. Oktober 2003)

du meinst asphaltiert! Geteert wird seit 30 Jahren in Deutschland nix mehr! 

Macht aber nix, wird wohl auch keine asphaltierten Singletrails geben.


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

Sch *** Wetter!
Komme gerade zurück von einer zwei Stunden Tour in diesem lieblichen Wetter. 
Freitags 14.00 Uhr Hochschulsport MTB. Eigentlich hatte ich nur mit Christina gerechnet (und die hat vorsichtshalber auch immer die Laufschuhe dabei) - nichts war's. Zu viert waren wir. Nachwuchs!!!

Nochmal die Frage:
Falls das Wetter besser wird, sollen wir Sonntag was unternehmen?
Falls es nicht besser wird, wer kommt am Sonntag mit joggen??

Ach ja, übrigens dürfen ein paar von Euch super Versuchskaninchen   bei Bedarf nochmal einen kostenlosen Stufentest machen und bei evtl. zwei Intensitäten nochmal fahren (das ganze aber erst Anfang Dezember).


----------



## Wiseman (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Zu viert waren wir. Nachwuchs!!!
> *



Klasse, hatte total verpeilt, dass das Semester wieder angefangen hat, aber ich bin ja auch kein Student. Ist aber auch egal, ich wäre heute eh nicht vor die Tür gegangen. Wie hat sich der Nachwuchs denn so geschlagen?



> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Nochmal die Frage:
> Falls das Wetter besser wird, sollen wir Sonntag was unternehmen?
> Falls es nicht besser wird, wer kommt am Sonntag mit joggen??
> *



Sonntag soll es laut Wetterbericht bewölkt bei 4-9° werden und dann nachmittags Regen. Ich würde ja sagen, dass wir es drauf ankommen lassen (Streckenkarte habe ich noch, auch digital falls sie noch jemand braucht). Auf joggen habe ich wegen mangelnder Laufschuhe keine Lust oder wir quälen die Inliner am Saarweg entlang 



> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Ach ja, übrigens dürfen ein paar von Euch super Versuchskaninchen   bei Bedarf nochmal einen kostenlosen Stufentest machen und bei evtl. zwei Intensitäten nochmal fahren (das ganze aber erst Anfang Dezember). *



Ja! Bitte, Bitte, nochmal einen Stufentest. Wenn Du noch Testpersonen brauchst oder einfach nur mal wieder das Ergometer putzen willst, sag Bescheid 

Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2003)

@tozzi

vielen Dank, für den reservierten Platz , falls Du auch am Sonntag fährst, nehme ich das Angebot gerne an.

@Checker

ich würde Dir ja eins meiner vielen Ersatzbikes anbieten, allerdings ist momentan nur eins Fahrbereit, nee nee keine Angt bei mir ist nix gerissen  nur das VR vom HT ist beim einspeichen und das HR ist beim Händler zur Kontrolle.

@alle

Sonntag würd ich gerne was machen, allerdings beim Joggen gehts mir wie Wiseman und Inlinern kann ich sowieso nicht  
Aber mal ehrlich, sind wir nun Moutainbiker oder nicht... so ein paar Regentropfen können doch wohl nicht schaden  Ich würd die Tour am Sonntag riskieren, allein schon damit ich nicht vollends zum Softie mutiere 

Sanfte Grüße.

Eh.


----------



## 007ike (31. Oktober 2003)

ja, nach heute dem Sauwetter.

So richtig Lust kommt da für Sonntag nicht auf! Aber mal sehen, wenn ihr mitspielt soll es an mir nicht scheitern! 

Zum Test bin ich gerne bereit, wenn du mich braust sag einfach Bescheid.


----------



## tozzi (31. Oktober 2003)

Ok, dann am Sonntag.Bin für jede Uhrzeit zu haben.
Stufentest nochmals- au ja !!!!
Macht mal was aus, schaue morgen nochmal rein, muß jetzt weg (Hexenparty).


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2003)

...wünsche ich Dir mal viel Glück auf der Hexenjagd


----------



## 007ike (31. Oktober 2003)

Wäre Sonntag 10 Uhr in Ordnung? Wo würden wir uns treffen? Eine Runde reicht bei diesem Wetter?

Leider habe ich den Wildsaumarathon mit dem im Mandelbachthal verwechselt, daher kenne ich mich hier nicht aus und kann auch keinen Treffpunkt kennen.

Mittags ginge auch also 13 oder 14 Uhr Start. Vielleicht noch besser?


----------



## 007ike (31. Oktober 2003)

Werde jetzt auch mal nach den Hexen sehen, bis morgen


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2003)

Uhrzeit richte ich mich wie immer nach euch, Treffpunkt bzw. Abfahrt beim Wildsau MA war das Warndtstadion, wir könnten uns alle dort treffen oder doch lieber Halle 6?

Meine Hexe schwingt schon den Besen (Staubsauger) hinter mir


----------



## Wiseman (31. Oktober 2003)

@all

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass ihr alle um 10:00 Uhr mit den Autos bei mir seid und wir dann zum Warndtstadion fahren. Ich kann wie immer noch 1 oder 2 Leute mitnehmen.

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *@all
> 
> Ich würde vorschlagen, dass ihr alle um 10:00 Uhr mit den Autos bei mir seid und wir dann zum Warndtstadion fahren. Ich kann wie immer noch 1 oder 2 Leute mitnehmen.
> ...



Würde es auch reichen, wenn wir um 11 bei Dir sind??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (31. Oktober 2003)

@Moose: 10 oder 11 ist mir egal, ich werde so oder so immer erst auf die letzte Minute fertig 

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

... ich habe doch das Problem mit meiner ersten Sportart (die manchmal echt meine zweite Sportart sein könnte!).
Ich könnte so gegen 10.15/ 10.30 Uhr an der Undine fertig sein, evtl. auch ein kleines bißchen früher.
Von dort aus könnte ich auch mit dem Rad zu Dir kommen (Wegbeschreibung, Karte, Kompass?).

Mal sehen, was die anderen dazu sagen ... .


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Uhrzeit richte ich mich wie immer nach euch, Treffpunkt bzw. Abfahrt beim Wildsau MA war das Warndtstadion, wir könnten uns alle dort treffen oder doch lieber Halle 6?
> 
> Meine Hexe schwingt schon den Besen (Staubsauger) hinter mir  *



Wenn Du den Hexen'Staubsauger' mitbringst, dann können wir beide uns an Halle 6 treffen und gemeinsam zum Warndtstadion fliegen ... !
Müssen dann halt nur einen geeigneten Parkplatz finden!


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)




----------



## vega970 (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi, 

mir ist das alles zuviel, Rad ins Auto usw. dreh eine kleine Runde von zu Hause aus.
Aber viel Spass

Der Forst hat die Genehmigung versagt weil die Jagdsaison voll im Gange ist und weil man befürchtet, daß die Biker die Schweinepest einschleppen und weil man glaubt, daß die Biker sich wie die Wildschweine aufführen und eben weil Jagdsaison ist ...

 Passt doch !!!  ( Bei Bikeaholic  rauskopiert)


Gruß

Vega970  jetz MR8


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2003)

@moose

Tja, das würde schon gehen, aber da ich keine Hexe bin, darf und kann ich auch keinen Hexenbesen oder Staubsauger fliegen... Du müsstest also schon hierher kommen, das Teil starten und nach Ludweiler steuern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *... ich habe doch das Problem mit meiner ersten Sportart (die manchmal echt meine zweite Sportart sein könnte!).
> Ich könnte so gegen 10.15/ 10.30 Uhr an der Undine fertig sein, evtl. auch ein kleines bißchen früher.
> Von dort aus könnte ich auch mit dem Rad zu Dir kommen (Wegbeschreibung, Karte, Kompass?).
> ...



Also ich sage dazu, dass wir uns dann ab 10:30 an der Undine treffen sollten. Wir wollen dich ja nicht hetzen 

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *
> 
> Also ich sage dazu, dass wir uns dann ab 10:30 an der Undine treffen sollten. Wir wollen dich ja nicht hetzen
> ...



*ALSO, das nenne ich Flexibilität!* 
Ja, das wäre klasse!

Wetterbericht sieht inzwischen auch schon viiiiiieeeel besser aus!


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *@moose
> 
> Tja, das würde schon gehen, aber da ich keine Hexe bin, darf und kann ich auch keinen Hexenbesen oder Staubsauger fliegen... Du müsstest also schon hierher kommen, das Teil starten und nach Ludweiler steuern   *



Ja, aber ich habe doch gar keinen Führerschein!??!


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2003)

Hmm, zum Staubsauger fliegen braucht man ja auch keinen Führerschein, sondern... wie soll ich sagen... ein gewisses Talent


----------



## Wiseman (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *
> 
> Ja, aber ich habe doch gar keinen Führerschein!??!
> *



Dazu brauch man keinen Führerschein. Erst ab 2 SHS (Staubsauger-Hexen-Stärke) muss man eine Prüfung abgelegt haben.

Ich bin mal auf 'nem alten Vorwerk durch den Garten gedüst. Hat ziemlich Laune gemacht, vor allem weil es nicht schwer war. Damit konnte man durch die Kurven flitzen, mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein.

Wie das mit den neuen Modellen ist, weis ich nicht genau, aber dürfte ähnlich sein. Also -> Nur Mut!

Grüße,


----------



## scotty23 (31. Oktober 2003)

So war heute mal wieder Trainieren mit Sauna  
Kreuz geht so ..... ist noch nicht wirklich dolle.

Ich werde morgen Mittage mal ne Runde drehen, hat
da jemand Böcke ???
Nicht dass ich da wieder ganz alleine Fahren muss
wie letzen Samstag, würde dann so um 14:00 Uhr
an Halle 6 sein.


----------



## scotty23 (31. Oktober 2003)

> Ich bin mal auf 'nem alten Vorwerk durch den Garten gedüst. Hat ziemlich Laune gemacht, vor allem weil es nicht schwer war. Damit konnte man durch die Kurven flitzen, mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein.




Jaj ja da kann ich mich auch noch dran erinnern,
hier Wiseman kurz vorm Start....


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

Bisherige Erfahrungen mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen:
ich habe in Norwegen einen Snowscooter zum Überschlagen gebracht (ok, es war auch auf der roten Piste ...), bin mit einem Gabelstapler in zwei Paletten voller Haarföhns reingefahren (nachdem ich eine Woche lang mit angezogener Handbremse gefahren bin, ging das Ding auf einmal ab wie die Sau!), habe einen Traktor zum Wheelie-machen gebracht (sechster Gang - alter Bautz - anfahren am Berg, Vollgas, Ladewagen voller Heu), bin mit einem Motorrad die Wand hochgefahren (und lag dann drunter ... ). 
Aber Motorbootfahren - das kann ich wirklich!!! Außerdem bin ich in einem Nissan Micra durch Neuseeland gefahren (ja - ok, es war ein Automatik!) ... .
Ich fahre lieber mit nur einer MS (MooseStärke ...)


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2003)

Also ich wär da mit der Staubsaugerfliegerei etwas vorsichtiger:







Es kommt halt drauf an, wie er grad so drauf ist, meiner ist eigentlich ganz umgänglich, wenn man regelmäßig seinen Beutel leert


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von scotty23 _
> *So war heute mal wieder Trainieren mit Sauna
> Kreuz geht so ..... ist noch nicht wirklich dolle.
> 
> ...



Zeitlich könnte ich das gerade so schaffen. Sollte aber morgen ein Stück weiterkommen mit meinen Daten ... .
Ich setze also auf Sonntag biken ... .
Sollte ich meine Meinung noch ändern werde ich heute Nacht noch posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Also ich wär da mit der Staubsaugerfliegerei etwas vorsichtiger:
> Es kommt halt drauf an, wie er grad so drauf ist, meiner ist eigentlich ganz umgänglich, wenn man regelmäßig seinen Beutel leert  *



Oh, je, der arme Mann!


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2003)

Ja, ich bin auch ganz hin und hergerissen wegen morgen, ich traue mich schon gar nicht mehr zuzusagen, aus Angst Scotty23 wieder versetzen zu müssen


----------



## scotty23 (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *
> 
> Oh, je, der arme Mann! *



Stellt sich die Frage, was einem da mehr leid tut.....

Die hat bestimmt eine Kasette vom Chorsänger Joachim
aufgesaugt


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

Warum bist Du mit Deinem Hexenschuss eigentlich nicht auf ner Halloween Party?


----------



## scotty23 (31. Oktober 2003)

@Moose
Ich dachte, dass etwas Sport und ein wenig Sauna
besser für mein Kreuz sind hmm jetzt sagst Du

Halloween Party

Ist das so wie Wärmflasche oder Heizpflaster ????
Oder meinst Du ich würde dort mit meiner gebügten Haltung
nicht so auffallen???


----------



## Wiseman (31. Oktober 2003)

oh, mann.

wo kriegt ihr nur all diese bescheuerten Bilder her?
Ich krieg' mich ja kaum noch ein vor lachen.
Ausserdem ist der Zeitungsartikel total unglaubwürdig. Wer hat schon einen 70 Jahre alten Staubsauger, der noch funktioniert? Hä?

Aber ich will da nicht hintenan stehen. Ich werde jetzt mal in meiner Wundertüte nach einem krassen Bild suchen ...

Gut das Moose einen Helm anhatte, als die Mauer kam 

Grüße,


----------



## scotty23 (31. Oktober 2003)

Griff ins Klo - Mann blieb stecken


http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,272180,00.html

Man man so eine sch... ähm was einem alles so 
passieren kann mit einem Handy...


----------



## scotty23 (31. Oktober 2003)

Werbung gibts  tsss
das wäre doch ne Reperaturanleitung für Wiseman

http://www.gesundsein.com/panorama/home.html


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von scotty23 _
> *Werbung gibts  tsss
> das wäre doch ne Reperaturanleitung für Wiseman
> 
> http://www.gesundsein.com/panorama/home.html *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!
Vor allem das Potenz-Pflaster - oh je, wenn man das wieder abzieht!!!

Woher habt Ihr eigentlich das Bild von mir mit dem Helm auf dem Roller her???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2003)

VERDAMMT Ich habe das Nikotinpflaster mit dem Potenzpflaster verwechselt


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

Hier ist für jeden was dabei!!!


----------



## scotty23 (31. Oktober 2003)

> Vor allem das Potenz-Pflaster - oh je, wenn man das wieder abzieht!!!




HAHAHAH
Das muß Mann sich auf den Schniedel kleben    
Und das Nikotinpflaster auf die Lunge


----------



## Wiseman (31. Oktober 2003)

Ihr meint, mit einem Heilpflaster bleibt mein Bike heil?

Das wäre dann doch mal eine Idee. Ich klebe mich und mein Bike mit aller Art von Heilpflaster zu und dann kann mir nichts mehr passieren. 

HeHe, hier habe ich noch ein Bild gefunden. Von einer Wiese mit Blumen. Wer will, kann ja mal das Bild markieren ;-)






Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2003)

...egal, jedenfalls bekomme ich jetzt besser Luft 

edit: jetzt hab ich Wiseman`s Bild markiert... jetzt wirkt dieses doofe Pflaster


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *VERDAMMT Ich habe das Nikotinpflaster mit dem Potenzpflaster verwechselt  *



OOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooH!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (31. Oktober 2003)

> Woher habt Ihr eigentlich das Bild von mir mit dem Helm auf dem Roller her???



Na aus deiner Schuhschachtel da wo die anderen Bilder 
auch VORHER drin waren


----------



## Wiseman (31. Oktober 2003)

HeHe,

da hat der Trainer wohl das etwas andere Doping-Pflaster zum Einsatz gebracht ....






Grüße,


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von scotty23 _
> *
> 
> Na aus deiner Schuhschachtel da wo die anderen Bilder
> auch VORHER drin waren   *



Was!? Wieso?!!? Wer hat Euch das erlaubt!?!?!?


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

Ach wie peinlich!
Na, die haben sich aber über den Sieg gefreut!!!
Hätte ich bei Ruderern gar nicht erwartet!


----------



## scotty23 (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *HeHe,
> 
> da hat der Trainer wohl das etwas andere Doping-Pflaster zum Einsatz gebracht ....
> ...



Die haben alle Ihr Ruder eingepackt


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Wiseman (31. Oktober 2003)

Ich mache mir echt sorgen, aber um nochmal halbwegs zum Thread zurückzufinden ... ging doch glaube ich um einen TV-Beitrag, oder?!?

Hier die erste offizielle Anti-Raser Kampagne, demnächst auch bei uns im Wald.






Aber damit nicht genug - Nein! Vergewaltigen wollen sie uns mit ihren perversen Wettbewerben! Hetzen schon die kleinsten gegen uns auf!






Wünsche euch allen eine gute Nacht!

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2003)

Also die hier macht den Waldboden garantiert kaputt:







Aber dafür haben die Reiter ja auch aufgerüstet:






Alles nicht so schlimm aber wehe wenn die landen:






Was solls die Förster sind ja nicht die hellsten:


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2003)

Moment da muss ich mal meine Brille nehmen...


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)




----------



## scotty23 (31. Oktober 2003)

Die in der Wanne die wäre doch etwas für CheckerThePig
na wenn der das mal morgen liest....

By


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2003)

@scotty23 welche von beiden???


----------



## scotty23 (31. Oktober 2003)

Das soll er bei  der Auswahl mal schön selbst 
bestimmen ....


----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2003)

So fährt man Stapler Moose!!!






Aber der Wildgripper...eher Fat Albert?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Moose (31. Oktober 2003)

... ich geh' jetzt auch mal ins Bett!


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2003)

Ja dann gute Nacht und träum was schönes!


Ach einen hab ich noch:






Moose kann Motorboot fahren


----------



## CheckerThePig (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



da..., da..., da isse wieder meine Schlammlady!! Mit Pig, soll das etwa ne Anspielung auf meinen Nick sein?


----------



## CheckerThePig (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> * Gibt es eigentlich auch tolerante DDD'ler?
> ... oder ... sind die alle so???*



Uiiiii  , jetzt machste dir aber im ganzen Forum Feinde...


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

In Ludweiler also ist der Startpunkt. Werde mal versuchen noch nen Kumpel mitzubringen. Alleine 60 km Anfahrt naja, die Aussicht ist nicht so doll, da zieht nur das gemeinsame fahren mit euch 

Habe übrigens Bauchweh vor lachen 

Nettes betthupferl 

Habe Moose auch beim Motorboot fahren gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

beim hüpfen:


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

und beim dahinshippern


----------



## Wiseman (1. November 2003)

@Einheimischer: Staplerfahren will gelernt sein. Ich erinnere da nur an "Staplerfahrer Klaus"
-> gibt es auf Anfrage zum Download

Ansonsten habe ich noch was für alle, die am Sonntag ans aufgeben denken wollen ...






Grüße,


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)




----------



## Wiseman (1. November 2003)

hier noch ein kleines Betthupferl an alle, die nicht schlafen können

Go to sleep
in diesem Sinne





An alle, die von fern anreisen -> Stranger in Town

Have Fun!


----------



## CheckerThePig (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *@Einheimischer: Staplerfahren will gelernt sein. Ich erinnere da nur an "Staplerfahrer Klaus"
> -> gibt es auf Anfrage zum Download
> 
> , *



wo gibts den zum download???????


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

... ich weiss nicht so recht, ob ich mich mit Deinen Posts identifizieren kann?

Eher so:


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CheckerThePig _
> *
> 
> Uiiiii  , jetzt machste dir aber im ganzen Forum Feinde... *



Glaub' ich nicht. Die toleranten können sich ja melden. 
Die anderen sollen es einfach bleiben lassen.
War ja in keinster Weise ein Angriff - nur eine Frage ... .
Ich jedenfalls habe gar nichts gegen Downhiller oder eben Leute die andere Sachen mit ihren Bikes machen. Solange sie Platz auf dieser Welt für andere lassen ... .
Nach der angeregten Forumsdiskussion vor ein paar Tagen habe ich (zugegebenermassen) aber Vorurteile! Deshalb die Signatur.
Ich kenne auch ein paar nette Downhiller (mein Stiefbruder ist einer!!! ... der ist nicht nur nett, sondern hat auch noch was in der Birne. ... und er hat NICHTS gegen CC'ler ...).

So, Schluss mit dem Ernst, jetzt können wir wieder Spass machen!

Der hier ist auch ein guter "Freerider":


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

vielleicht haben meine Informanten mir hier falsches Bildmaterial zugespielt, auch das sollst du beim training sein, kann das denn sein???


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

hier beim zoomen fällt einem aber schon auf, dass du das nicht sein kannst, muß meine Quellen noch mal überprüfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

Hier der HRK (Hausfrauen Ruder Klub ?)


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

... was mich daran erinnert, dass ich längst auf der Saar sitzen sollte ...
Bis später!!!


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

...


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

viel Spaß!


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

dieses Forum macht süchtig, wie mir scheint...........


eventuell mein neues Winterrädchen


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

oder doch lieber in Blau???


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

heul


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

flenn


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

ich mu7ß für morgen absagen            

habe mich beim spinning eben ungünstig verletzt, so dass ich nicht mehr auf einem Fahrradsattel sitzen kann. Wie es aussieht muß ich wohl Montag erst mal zum Doktor,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

Gute Besserung!
Ich frage jetzt lieber nicht, wie es passiert ist ... , oder?

Wenn Du das Winterrädchen kaufst, dann in blau ... - oder doch grün ...  mmmmmmmmmmh.

Falls das morgen was wird: ich könnte um 10.00 Uhr von der Undine aus los.


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

hab das erst gar nicht gemerkt, da gibt es ja die Spielchen wie Auf und Ab vom Sattel und da muß wohl was verrutscht sein, was dann irgendwie was gedrückt und gerieben hat und schupfs war da was, was da nicht hingehört und schmerzhaft war´s.

Brauche ich jetzt noch ein Winterrädchen oder soll ich mir lieber ein Paar Laufschuhe dazunehmen?


----------



## Einheimischer (1. November 2003)

Aua das hört sich übel an, gute Besserung!
Zum CD, mir gefällt das grüne besser, kann aber sein das man sich schnell daran satt sieht.
Was ist eigentlich mit dem Focus?


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

Wie wäre es mit Winterrädchen, Laufschuhen und Stirnlampe??
Joggen bei Nacht ist nämlich auch witzig ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (1. November 2003)

...aber dann ohne Stirnlampe, ist bestimmt noch viel witziger!!!


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

Ja, das ist noch witziger. Dann noch mit Walkman - perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (1. November 2003)

Alternative:


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

Stirnlampe hab ich, aber unser Laufweg ist beleuchtet (Hab´s euch ja mal gezeigt)

Ich hoffe echt, dass da nix erstes draus wird ( ernst wäre es, wenn ich deshalb länger als eine Woche kein bike fahren könnte!)

Das Focus ist Alternative ( finde aber kein Foto sonst hätte ich es gepostet) 3. Nächste Woche bekommt mein Händler die neuen CD Modelle rein und sollte A) mein Ar... dann i.O. sein und B) das Wetter mitspielen, werde ich das F 600 mal fahren und zwar genau die selbe Strecke wie das Focus und dann wird entschieden.

Dumerweise hab ich mich hier im Forum noch etwas zuviel umgelesen und nun geistert die lefty am F wieder durch meinen Kopf. Also muß ich noch das F 800 testen.

Wir müssen uns mal treffen und das alles in Ruhe auseinander diskutieren.


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Alternative:
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!
 

Fast so wie die Ostfriesische Feuerwehr!


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *Stirnlampe hab ich, aber unser Laufweg ist beleuchtet (Hab´s euch ja mal gezeigt)
> 
> Ich hoffe echt, dass da nix erstes draus wird ( ernst wäre es, wenn ich deshalb länger als eine Woche kein bike fahren könnte!)
> ...



Ja, ich finde auch, daß wir da ein Wörtchen mitreden können müssen dürfen.
Du hast ja ganz schön Auswahl!


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

Ist das nicht schön!

Ich liebe das, und angefangen hab ich mit dem Gedanken mein Corratec Fully durch kauf eines HT Rahmens umzubasteln


----------



## Einheimischer (1. November 2003)

Sah das Focus in etwa so aus?


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

Fast, die Gabel ist ne 2004 skarb comp in Blau metalic, die gelben Streifen sind rot und es hat "nur" xt.

Raven sc


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

ach ja und Scheibenbremsen,

aber ich glaube es geht dir um den Rahmen? Denn das ist der Teamrahmen von 2002.


----------



## tozzi (1. November 2003)

Also, was ist jetzt mit morgen?
Wo und wann ?


----------



## Einheimischer (1. November 2003)

@007ike 

der von mir gepostete ist der Team Rahmen von 2003, hat sich auser der Farbe zum 2002er Modell aber nix geändert, ich persönlich würde das Rad den CD`s vorziehen, aber bekanntlich sind die Geschmäcker (zum Glück) verschieden  

@tozzi

also bis jetzt weiss ich, dass wir uns beim Wiseman treffen (wo auch immer der wohnt???) und die Uhrzeit war glaub ich 10Uhr30,
wenn Du fährst würde ich (wenn ich darf) bei Dir mitfahren, ansonsten nehm ich den Zug und komme direkt ans Warndtstadion.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (1. November 2003)

@ einheimischer, bin echt hin und her gerissen, will das Cannondale auf alle Fälle erst fahrn, bevor ich mich festlege. Das Focus wiegt z.Z. 11,6 kg. Das ist mir zu schwer, das CD kommt auf 10,9. Rahmen und Gabel werden sich nicht viel nehmen, aber die Parts am Focus sind anscheind zu schwer. Mein Händler soll mir mal ein Angebot mit Ritchy WCS Teilen machen. Aber so doof es sich anhört, da ist das CD z.Z. das bessere Angebot. Wenn er das Focus unter 11 kg bringt und preislich nicht aus dem Rahmen fällt werde ich wohl schwach. 
Aber verkauf mal ein Focus oder ein Cannondale.............


----------



## Einheimischer (1. November 2003)

11,6Kg  das ist echt zu schwer für das Bike, ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel wo die stecken, die Gabel und der Rahmen sind leicht genug und "nur" das Anbauteile Upgrade (Stütze Vorbau Lenker) bringt vieleicht 200-300 Gramm Gewichtsersparniss, ich denke eher das Gewicht steckt in den Laufrädern, was für Reifen sind da drauf (evtl. sogar Drahtreifen) und Schläuche usw., also mit einem vernünftigen Setup sollte das Focus so um die 10,5kg liegen. Ich finde auch, an so ein Rad gehören V-Brake drann, damit sparst Du nochmal einiges, kommst evtl. unter 10kg und das Bike wird günstiger 

Der Wiederverkaufswert ist natürlich bei CD ein enormer Vorteil!


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

... möchte gerne wissen, was wir denn genau morgen machen.
Wer ist denn überhaupt mit dabei?
Scotty23 hat sich ja noch nicht so festgelegt ... . 
Christina müsste man anrufen.
Wie finden wir zu wiseman, wie kommen wir dahin ...?

Wenn ich heute abend nichts mehr von Euch lese, dann werde ich wohl alleine irgendwohin fahren ...  (nein, das wäre auch okay!)

Bitte um Rückmeldung!


----------



## Einheimischer (1. November 2003)

Also ich mach morgen auf jeden Fall was!!!
Wie gesagt wär ich auch beim Unternehmen "Wildsau" dabei.


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Also ich mach morgen auf jeden Fall was!!!
> Wie gesagt wär ich auch beim Unternehmen "Wildsau" dabei. *



Ich doch natürlich auch!!!
Ich habe extra drei Leute (1x Sparring-Partner, 1x Trainer und einmal mich) dazu überredet, morgen um 7.30 auf der Saar zu sein, damit das alles klappt. Die lynchen mich, wenn ich danach keinen Termin habe!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (1. November 2003)

Ist halt nur die Frage was wir machen... wenn nur wir beide was machen lohnt es sich nicht nach Ludweiler zu fahren,oder? In dem Fall könnten wir nochmal die St. Ingberter Runde drehen, was meinst Du?


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

... wiseman und tozzi wollten doch aber auch raus, oder?
Vielleicht melden die sich ja noch!??!


----------



## Einheimischer (1. November 2003)

Ja, warten wirs ab... ich bin noch ne Weile wach und online, wir können ja dann später noch was ausmachen.


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

... dann kann ich nochmal tausend Zahlen einhacken (ich werde wahnsinnig!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (1. November 2003)

Hi,

bei mir wirds leider auch nichts ......... war heute
ne kleine Runde fahren und so richtig gut wars noch nicht 
shit das Wetter soll ja richtig gut werden...

naja wünsche euch viel Spass

bis denne


----------



## Einheimischer (1. November 2003)

@moose

viel Spass dabei, bau Dir doch ein "kleines Helferlein" der das für dich übernimmt:









@scotty

schade, aber was nicht geht... ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von scotty23 _
> *Hi,
> 
> bei mir wirds leider auch nichts ......... war heute
> ...



Dann pack Dich schön warm ein!
Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

das Helferlein ist ja putzig! Kann es auch staubsaugen und Kaffee kochen? Kann es Klamotten zusammenlegen, MTB's waschen und Diplomarbeiten schreiben???


----------



## Einheimischer (1. November 2003)

Yep, das kann alles was sein/e Meister/in ihm beibringt, meins z.B. kann u.a. sich in Foren aufhalten und sich dort mit Leuten unterhalten 
Ok manchmal postet es etwas viel Unsinn, aber sonst...


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

Dass das unmöglich immer Du sein kannst habe ich mir schon gedacht.
5 Persönlichkeiten und ein intelligentes kleines Helferlein. Wer macht da die Buchhaltung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (1. November 2003)

Ich selbst, die will sonst keiner machen


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

Nachdem sich jetzt ja gar keiner meldet  ?
Ich könnte nach dem Rudern ja auch erst mal heim fahren. Das hat auch was.


----------



## Einheimischer (1. November 2003)

Ganz wie Du willst... willst Du dann gar nicht mehr fahren?


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

wir könnten uns ja so zwischen 11.00 und 12.00 Uhr irgendwo treffen?


----------



## Einheimischer (1. November 2003)

Also wenn Du magst würd ich, wie schon gesagt die St. Ingbert Runde vorschlagen, Treffpunkt wie immer am Fussballplatz.
Uhrzeit richte ich mich nach Dir.


----------



## Moose (1. November 2003)

Ja, das könnten wir machen.
Ich würde 12.00 Uhr vorschlagen, kann das aber morgen früh um ca 10.00 Uhr bestätigen.
Falls uns die Runde zum Hals raushängt, dann können wir ja auch abbiegen.
Bis dann, ich geh' jetzt mal schlafen (ich bereue es jetzt wirklich, mein Training auf 7.30 Uhr verlegt zu haben!).
Schlaf schön!!!
Ich werde um ca. 6.00 Uhr nochmal ins Forum schauen, falls sich doch noch jemand meldet.
Grüße ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (1. November 2003)

Alles klar, vieleicht finden wir ja auch den Förster und er verät uns noch ein paar versteckte Trails  
Ich wünsche Dir auch eine gute Nacht und einen erholsamen Schlaf, auf das Du morgen früh ausgeruht Dich deiner Erstsportart witmen kannst.
Ich schau dann morgen Früh auch nochmal hier rein, aber nicht um 6.00 

Bis dann.


----------



## Wiseman (2. November 2003)

Da ist man mal ein Tag nicht online schon wird über meinen Kopf hingweg entschieden ...

Also, wie man bereits auf Seite 9 Mitte von mir lesen konnte, habe ich vorgeschlagen, dass wir uns um 10:30 nach dem Rudern von Moose an der Undine treffen (Undine findet ihr hier)
Ich versuche einfach mal nicht auf die letzte Minute aufzustehen und kucke nochmal in meine Mails ob sich generell was am Plan geändert hat.

@007ike: Ich würde mich für das Blau entscheiden. Vom Radtyp habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden. Richtig schlimm finde ich es, dass ich selbst noch keine Vorstellung von meinem neuen Rad habe ... 

@007ike&scotty23: G U T E   B E S S E R U N G !

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

Nachdem ich mir noch eine halbe Stunde mehr Schlaf gegönnt habe ... : 
Ich denke ich klinke mich aus.
Vielleicht habe ich mich jetzt entgültig bei lonnimo angesteckt.
Jedenfalls wird mir das jetzt zu stressig (muss in 20 min los ...).

Ich werde heute mittag wohl alleine ein bisschen fahren.

@Einheimischer: Wenn man dem Wetterbericht glauben kann, dann wird es kommende Woche nochmal schön.
Vielleicht kann ich Dich dann zu einer Ausfahrt überreden??!

Schreibt mal auf alle Fälle, was Ihr macht. Ich bin so um 10.00 Uhr wieder daheim - vielleicht geht es mir ja dann besser.
Bitte nicht auf mich zählen.


----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2003)

Jetzt kapier ich gar nix mehr  

Moose Du bist krank willst aber trotzdem fahren... alleine weil Du niemanden anstecken willst , auf jeden Fall mal gute Besserung, nächste Woche gerne, vorrausgesetzt Dir geht es besser.
Wiseman da ich zugegebenermaßen auch etwas spät aufgestanden bin und es jetzt 9:30 Uhr ist, schaffe ich es nicht mehr bis 10:30 an die Undine, auserdem sehe ich da auch keinen Sinn mehr drinn, da Mosse ja nicht mitfährt, wir wären dann "nur" zu zweit, das lohnt nicht wirklich oder?
Also eins steht fest ich werde heute fahren, wo und wann ist mir egal, wenn noch jemand Lust dazu verspürt, so soll er sich hier melden, ich sag mal bis 12:30, ansonsten fahr ich dann eben auch alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

wiseman meldet sich auch nicht mehr.
Ich bin jetzt erst mal daheim.
Werde mich in der nächsten Stunde entscheiden, ob und wann und wie. 
Vielleicht sollten wir unsere Verabredungen besser planen ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2003)

ja die Planung... aber irgendwie sind auch alle krank, da kann man dann nix machen.
Ich hoffe nur der Wiseman steht jetzt nicht um 10:30 an der Undine und wartet.


----------



## Wiseman (2. November 2003)

Vielleicht sollten wir alle wieder einfach wieder gesund werden 

Irgendwie ist bei mir auch die Luft raus. Habe etwas zu wenig geschlafen und wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, dann höre ich mein Bett wieder rufen.

Ich hoffe auf nächste Woche.

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

wiseman ist online, und so weit reicht das wireless doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2003)

Auserdem wie pflegt der: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 immer zu sagen:"heute ist nicht alle Tage - ich komm wieder - keine Frage". 
Aha da ist er ja!


----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

also ich werde mich auf alle Fälle nochmal bewegen heute. Ob eine Runde biken (mit oder ohne den Einheimischen) oder eine Runde laufen (dann wohl eher ohne den Einheimischen??), das weiss ich noch nicht so genau.
Gebt mir noch ein Stündchen und ich habe hoffentlich eine Entscheidung getroffen ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2003)

Ja lass Dir ruhig Zeit, ich habe mir jetzt erst mal Kaffee gekocht  
Wie gesagt wann und wo ist mir egal, nur laufen ist halt nicht so mein Ding...


----------



## Wiseman (2. November 2003)

Wie wäre es mit inlinerfahren?


----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2003)

Mangels Inlineskates und auch mangels Talent diesen Sport ausüben zu können: No Way


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *Wie wäre es mit inlinerfahren? *



Prinzipiell ja.
Ich fahre aber am liebsten Inliner, wenn ich meinen Hockeyschläger in der Hand und die volle Schutzmontur anhabe!!


----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

Ich werd' mir jetzt auch mal einen Kaffee kochen!
Bis (etwas) später!


----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

mmmmmmh, ich denke, ich werde von hier aus eine grosse Runde joggen gehen. Dann sitze ich nämlich früh genug wieder am Schreibtisch.
Ich hoffe, Du bist nicht allzu traurig!
Wenn wir pauschal mal Donnerstag vormerken, dann wird es vielleicht was, oder?
Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2003)

nee nee bin nicht traurig, ich werde nachher meine Hausrunde fahren, das reicht mir dann für heute auch, denn so 100%ig fit bin ich auch noch nicht.
Donnerstag  hört sich gut an!

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

Ich werde auch meine Hausrunde laufen!


----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2003)




----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

Das kannte ich schon, das tanzt bei mir auf die Peer Gynt Suite!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2003)

Hab mir schon gedacht, dass Du "the Dancing Deer kennst".
Aber die beiden wollt ich noch los werden  




 find ich putzig 

Kennst Du den Kollegen schon?


----------



## tozzi (2. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,
sorry, bin gestern abend etwas verloren gegangen...
Bin eben erst aufgestanden, hätte aber noch Lust, ne kleine gemäßigte Runde zu fahren (habe frast 2 Wochen lang nichts getan).
Also wie sieht' aus ? Hausrunde mit Einheimischer oder Runde bei/mit Moose irgendwo in SB ? Könnte so ab 13.00 Uhr.


----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2003)

Hi tozzi, hast Du Lust nach Kirkel zu kommen, wir könnten dann hier ein bischen rumdüsen?

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## tozzi (2. November 2003)

Logisch, so wir um 13.30 bei Dir (werde ich wohl noch finden).Vielleicht kommt mein Kollege Rudi noch mit, ist auch nicht mehr ganz so fit, so daß es heute etwas gemütlicher werden würde.Versuche ihn zu erreichen.Ist das ok ?


----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2003)

Klar, geht in Ordnung, nach der Tanke zweimal links, nächste rechts Nummer 14


----------



## tozzi (2. November 2003)

ok, bis dann ! (pünktlich wie immer !)


----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2003)

> (pünktlich wie immer !)



 ...ich warte!


----------



## 007ike (2. November 2003)

Ich werde auch mal versuchen zu laufen! (Es darf dann nichts scheuern )

Sollte mein Arztbesuch morgen nicht all zu übel enden hätte ich folgender Vorschlag für Donnerstag:

Der biker´s point hat ja dieses F800 mit der Lefty, das könnte ich da dann vielleicht mal probefahren (damit ich auch die Lefty Variante getestet habe). Würde versuchen das ganze so auf 14 Uhr zu legen.  Dann halt für mich nicht sooooo lange, bis ca. 16 Uhr. Was haltet ihr davon?

Sollten wir der Übersicht halber nicht einen Donnerstag Threat öffnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

siehe neuer Thread!

Fände ich klasse.
Wir könnten uns ja bei Kirkel irgendwo treffen. Oder wo ist es für Dich am besten?


----------



## 007ike (2. November 2003)

um dem einheimischen noch zu antworten.

Und zwar auf die Focus Optimierungsfrage.

V-brake kommen mir nicht mehr ans bike, dafür bin ich zu verwöhnt von meinen disks. Mein Corratec hat ja die xt brakes, wenn ich da umsteige habe ich immer das Gefühl, dass ich die Fuhre nicht mehr zum stehen bekomme. Kurz die Leistung und der Komfort sind einfach zu genial, dass es die 200 g rechtfertigt.
Der Laufradsatz ist noch verbesserungswürdig, die Felge ist gut, eine Mavic ´x317 disk, die ist schön leicht, aber die Speichen sehen echt schwer aus und es sind 36 Stück!!!! Die Narbe ist der wunde Punkt, eine Deore Disk. Da gibt es besseres. Der Schlauch ist wohl Schwalbe Standart und die Reifen könnten auch noch etwas leichter sein, es sind die Explorer Protection (die braucht kein Mensch). Ich denke alleine hier ist mit ein paar Euros 500 g rauszuholen. Die Part incl. Sattel machen angeblich auch 400 - 500 g aus, jedenfalls behauptet das mein Händler. Und schon hat es das Gewicht, dass es braucht. 
Denn wie du schon sagst, der Rahmen mit ca. 1400 g in 21 Zoll und die Gabel mit 1400 g sind top. 
Und der Antrieb und Schaltung mit XT (Umwerfer ist sogar XTR) ist so wie er für mich sein soll.


----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2003)

Ja die 317er ist wirklich leicht und Protection ist bei uns totaler Quatsch, da hast Du volkommen Recht. Aber warum zum Teufel wurden da Deore Disc Naben mit 36 Loch verbaut, das passt doch überhaupt nicht zu dem Bike, also wenn Du keine Möglichkeit, hast deinem Dealer einen gescheiten LRS abzuschwatzen, würd ichs lassen und mich auf die CD`s konzentrieren. Also 400 Gramm sind inkl. Sattel sind bei den Anbauteilen sicher noch einigermaßen vernünftig realisierbar, bei 500 Gramm wirds verm. sehr sehr teuer (Tune usw.). Über Disk`s und V-Breaks könnten wir jetzt stundenlang Diskutieren, beides hat wohl was für sich, es gibt ja mittlerweile auch schön leicht Disks... aber die Preise


----------



## 007ike (2. November 2003)

genau so hab ich´s vor, vorrausgesetzt die CD´s fahren sich auch so gut


----------



## 007ike (2. November 2003)

Ach ja, über die Bremsen brauch wir nicht diskutieren, hier bringt mich echt nix mehr von den disks weg. Das Focus hat die neue Louise und die ist jetzt fast so leicht wie die Martha.


----------



## Freeridedragon (4. November 2003)

ey jetz lenkt mol nit vom thema ab!!!
hier gehts um den TV-Abend!!!
also soulrider meldet euch mol und sagt uns mol was jetz abgeht!?!?! 

schließlich wollen wir uns den NWD4 zusammen anschauen!!

mfg appollo!!


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Freeridedragon _
> *ey jetz lenkt mol nit vom thema ab!!!
> hier gehts um den TV-Abend!!!
> also soulrider meldet euch mol und sagt uns mol was jetz abgeht!?!?!
> ...



Also das ursprüngliche Thema war auch ein ganz anderer TV-Abend!


----------



## appollo (4. November 2003)

ohh lol moose !!!   
bist du ein soulrider??
also lass die anderen mal was schreiben!!!!

danke tschö!


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

Natürlich bin ich ein Soulrider. Was denn sonst?

Ihr könnt doch schreiben, ich hindere ja niemanden daran, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appollo (5. November 2003)

das nervt aber immer deine dummen komentare...
und jetz schreib blos nit, das ich sie mir nit durch lesen muss...
wo du zwar recht hast, aber du musst hier das forum nit mit spaim mails zu bomben, die eh keinen interessieren!!  

also danke!!

mfg max!!


----------



## 007ike (5. November 2003)

@appollo
wieso nimmst du an es interessiert irgendjemand was du schreibst?


----------



## CheckerThePig (5. November 2003)

ich änders doch lieber... man weiß ja nie!


----------



## Einheimischer (5. November 2003)

Mein lieber Apollo, lies doch mal den Thread von Anfang an und dann überleg Dir nochmal wer hier Spamt, hier ging es nicht um NWD4, sondern um einen Bericht vom SR, der Thread wurde gestartet von CheckerthePig und ich glaube nicht, das der sich zu den Seelenreitern zählt!


----------



## Moose (5. November 2003)

Wobei der SR auch ein bisschen "Disorder" gemacht hat, oder?

Ride the Lightning - es wird gefährlich im Wald!!!


----------



## Moose (5. November 2003)

Kennst Du das Spam Lied von Monty Python??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (5. November 2003)

Lautsprecher an und:

Spam


----------



## Einheimischer (5. November 2003)

Cool  dieses Lied sollten wir einstudieren und falls wir mal auf den Kinderga... ähhh die Soulrider treffen zum besten geben


----------



## Moose (5. November 2003)

ja, genau.
Ich muss sowieso mal schauen, was die "auf dem Mond" so alles gebaut haben. 

(@alle Soulrider: wir machen garantiert nichts kaputt - das ist ernst gemeint!!!)


----------



## CheckerThePig (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz meine Rede! Bin werder Seelenreiter, noch Freireiter, noch Runterberger!


----------



## Moose (5. November 2003)

> * Seelenreiter, Freireiter, Runterberger *


----------



## Moose (5. November 2003)

dann "spamme" ich halt alleine!
Aber nur ein bisschen!


----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2003)

Na gut dann spame ich halt auch noch ein bischen  
Für alle, die schon immer was NOCH extremeres als Downhill machen wollten, ist das hier vieleicht interessant:


Auf Sex-Puppen durchs Wildwasser
Extremsport aus Rußland: Wildwasserfahren auf aufblasbaren Puppen. Der Wettbewerb, an dem Männer und Frauen teilnahmen, fand auf dem Fluß Vuoksa nahe St. Petersburg statt, berichtet die Online-Agentur "Ananova". Die Teilnehmer, die einen Helm tragen und nüchtern sein müssen, sind voll des Lobs für ihre ungewöhnlichen Sportgeräte: Die Sex-Puppen glitten wunderbar übers Wasser, sie seien angenehm anzufassen und wollten einen nicht gleich heiraten. Sieger war dann doch ein Mann: Alexander Korolev.


----------



## carloz (6. November 2003)

*immernochweglachwegendiesemgaylenthread* 

*deleted*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## appollo (6. November 2003)

achso...
sorry, dann hab ich das falsch aufgenommen!!  

aber @ lucki: ic hnehme ja garnicht an, das es jemandan interessiert, aber ich schreib ja auch nicht un unterbrochen hier ins forum als wäre ich in nem chat!!  
das was ich schreib is ja auch (meistens) für die soulrider....
also denk mol vorher!  

mfg appollo!


----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2003)

Also ich mach jetzt Nägel mit Köpfen, ich werd meine Bikes verkaufen und mir die hier bestellen:







Die wiegt unter 8kg, komplett XTR und hat überall ne Menge Federweg, Wildwasser ich komme!!!  

Kleiner Tip an Carloz, nicht jeder möchte seinen Realnamen im Forum veröffentlichen, deshalb gibt es Nicks wie Einheimischer, Carloz, usw. ... ist nicht bös gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (6. November 2003)

@Eini:

Scho klar 
Bin seit 96 im Net, sollte es eigentlich wissen, aber ich hab mich soo gefreut, dass hier solch bekannte persönlichkeiten herumgeistern 
Mittlerweile seh ich das bei mir auch nimmer so eng von wegen Datenschutz, die wilden h4XX0® - Jahre sind rum *lach*
Sorry nochmal an die betroffene Person
 

greetZ
CarloZ

P.S.: Sollen wir nun Gummipuppen bei ebay ersteigern ?


----------



## Moose (7. November 2003)

Nach dem grossen TV-Auftritt, um den es sich hier ja mal gedreht hat, sind wir doch alle "bekannte Persönlichkeiten"!!!

... mit euren Lieblingen aus Funk und Fernsehen ...


----------



## carloz (7. November 2003)

Isch ned 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------

